# Le cas des photos de reportage d'actualité



## zamal85 (9 Novembre 2007)

je pari encore que je n'ai pas choisi la bonne photo pour illiustrer ma série
http://www.contre-faits.org/spip.php?article54


----------



## zamal85 (10 Novembre 2007)

bon par mp on m'a dit de ne rien lacher alors je lache rien et je continu ;-)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Novembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> bon par mp on m'a dit de ne rien lacher alors je lache rien et je continu ;-)


Ben moi je te le dis publiquement : L&#226;che nous un peu. 
Certaines de tes photos valent le coup, vraiment. 
Poster syst&#233;matiquement sur un sujet politique, OK. 

Mais faire passer le message avant le crit&#232;re de qualit&#233;, moi &#231;a me gave. Tu sais ce que je me dis? "Tiens, une photo de Zamal, &#231;a va encore &#234;tre une photo moche &#224; message. Mais qu'est-ce que &#231;a fout dans ce fil? ". 

C'est contre-productif ton truc.


----------



## Captain_X (10 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben moi je te le dis publiquement : Lâche nous un peu.
> Certaines de tes photos valent le coup, vraiment.
> Poster systématiquement sur un sujet politique, OK.
> 
> ...



zamal aux yeux


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben moi je te le dis publiquement : Lâche nous un peu.
> Certaines de tes photos valent le coup, vraiment.
> Poster systématiquement sur un sujet politique, OK.
> 
> ...



Le plus pénible là dedans c'est que globalement j'ai plutôt de la sympathie pour les messagess que nous assène zamal mais que sa démarche est tellement lourde qu'il finirait presque par me faire regretter de ne pas avoir voté pour not' président...


----------



## Captain_X (10 Novembre 2007)

alors que moi il me conforte pour avoir voter pour Bush


----------



## vleroy (10 Novembre 2007)

ne pas l'être à vingt ans, c'est ne pas avoir de coeur
l'être encore à 40 ans, c'est ne pas avoir de tête



Et là, ZAMAL, il a vingt ans...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben moi je te le dis publiquement : L&#226;che nous un peu.
> Certaines de tes photos valent le coup, vraiment.
> Poster syst&#233;matiquement sur un sujet politique, OK.
> 
> ...


Je plussoie ! Moi aussi ça me lourde. D'autant qu'en plus, je ne suis pas de l'avis de ce qui est montré.

Ça me *gêne* ! Et c'est mon droit de le dire.

D'autre part, c'est traité lâchement, et sans talent. C'est mon avis, et je le partage avec d'autres. Visiblement.


----------



## da capo (10 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> ne pas l'être à vingt ans, c'est ne pas avoir de coeur
> l'être encore à 40 ans, c'est ne pas avoir de tête



Encore une chance que certains n'aient toujours pas de tête à 40 ans.




BackCat a dit:


> Je plussoie ! Moi aussi ça me lourde. D'autant qu'en plus, je ne suis pas de l'avis de ce qui est montré.
> 
> Ça me *gêne* ! Et c'est mon droit de le dire.
> 
> D'autre part, c'est traité lâchement, et sans talent. C'est mon avis, et je le partage avec d'autres. Visiblement.



Traité lâchement ? C'est comment traité lâchement ? J'avoue avoir du mal à me rendre compte ce qu'il y a de courageux à photographier un arbre l'automne venu et de lâche à photographier quelqu'un préparant une affichage/pancarte avec les moyens du bord.

Le sujet est politique ? Il n'a rien à faire ici ? Que fait la modération ?
La photo est mal prise ? On peut le conseiller techniquement.

Tiens au fait ? Il est habillé comment le Zamal ? Et ça sonne pas français comme pseudo
Est-il seulement bien rasé quand il poste ici ?
Je regrette, mais je n'attends pas toujours d'une photo qu'elle soit aussi blanche et lisse que le plexi de mon iMac.
C'est mon avis, et je le partage avec moi-même, ça je peux vous l'assurer.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Encore une chance que certains n'aient toujours pas de t&#234;te &#224; 40 ans.


 




da capo a dit:


> Trait&#233; l&#226;chement ? C'est comment trait&#233; l&#226;chement ? J'avoue avoir du mal &#224; me rendre compte ce qu'il y a de courageux &#224; photographier un arbre l'automne venu et de l&#226;che &#224; photographier quelqu'un pr&#233;parant une affichage/pancarte avec les moyens du bord.
> 
> Le sujet est politique ? Il n'a rien &#224; faire ici ? Que fait la mod&#233;ration ?
> La photo est mal prise ? On peut le conseiller techniquement.
> ...




Le sujet est politique? Oui, et c'est pas ce qui me d&#233;range. 
Il n'a rien &#224; faire ici? Pas d'avis. 
Que fait la mod&#233;ration? Personne n'a parl&#233; de la mod&#233;ration. 
La photo est mal prise? Bien souvent. Est-ce qu'on peut le conseiller? C'est pas le fil pour, je crois qu'Al&#232;m et Foguenne l'ont rappel&#233; &#224; maintes reprises. 

Je ne vois pas de photos lisses dans ce fil. Ou si peu. J'aime la chaleur des photos de jp, les composition d'Amok, la vie qui se d&#233;gage de celles de Dendrim&#232;re. 
Certains clich&#233;s de Zamal sont tr&#232;s r&#233;ussis : esth&#233;tiquement, techniquement&#8230; et politiquement. 

Mais pour combien de d&#233;chets? On s'en fout de son pseudo, de sa barbe et de son message. C'est juste que bon, "Vos plus belles photos" n'est pas "la photo la moins rat&#233;e de votre derni&#232;re pellicule". 

na.  


edit : pour que ce soit bien clair, c'est &#231;a qui m'&#233;nerve : 


			
				Zamal85 a dit:
			
		

> bon par mp on m'a dit de ne rien lacher alors je lache rien et je continu ;-)


 

Que le malotru se d&#233;nonce!


----------



## Didjo (10 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Trait&#233; l&#226;chement ? C'est comment trait&#233; l&#226;chement ? J'avoue avoir du mal &#224; me rendre compte ce qu'il y a de courageux &#224; photographier un arbre l'automne venu et de l&#226;che &#224; photographier quelqu'un pr&#233;parant une affichage/pancarte avec les moyens du bord.
> [...]
> C'est mon avis, et je le partage avec moi-m&#234;me, &#231;a je peux vous l'assurer.


+ 2 



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais pour combien de d&#233;chets? On s'en fout de son pseudo, de sa barbe et de son message. C'est juste que bon, "Vos plus belles photos" n'est pas "la photo la moins rat&#233;e de votre derni&#232;re pellicule".
> na.


+1 

Conclusion :
La derni&#232;re est moyenne, celle d'avant est jolie. Le message politique, on peut le voir dans un sens, comme dans l'autre.

Mais &#224; l'instar de la politique, le titre de ce fil est d&#233;j&#224; ambig&#252;e : _Vos plus belle photo._ Qui appr&#233;cie la beaut&#233; du clich&#233; ? Le posteur, le mod&#233;rateur, ou la cantonade ?

Si Zamal a trouv&#233; sa photo jolie, pourquoi s'emp&#234;cherait-il de la poster ? Il a respect&#233; les r&#232;gles : une par jour et par post. Maintenant que le _Une par jour_ soit inlassablement respect&#233;, et que les vues contiennent un message pol. (facilement adaptable), il est compr&#233;hensible que certains s'agacent...

Del&#224; &#224; en faire d&#233;bat


----------



## Captain_X (10 Novembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Si Zamal a trouvé sa photo jolie, pourquoi s'empêcherait-il de la poster ?



Car il en a déjà poster 50 sur le même sujet ... dont quelqu'unes 100 fois mieux que la dernière. De là à dire qu'il fait l'apologie d'une bande de glands hirsute à tendance gauchiste qui ont pour unique ambition de détruire tout ce qui est en place, sans savoir ce qu'ils voudraient mettre à la place, il n'y a qu'un pas que je franchis allégrement. Du coup, le message politique (dont je me fous, étant plutôt du genre à pisser sur les grévistes) est amoindri tant il est étouffé par l'abondance néphaste de ses images.

./.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Nous sommes apparemment plusieurs à ne plus vouloir de ça.


Vous auriez au moins pu saisir l'occasion d'une photo ratée pour manifester votre mécontentement (ce qui, à mon sens, n'était pas le cas des deux dernières).

Les opinions politiques de zamal m'importent peu. Que je sois d'accord avec lui ou non n'a pas la moindre importance. Ce que j'attends d'une photo « engagée », c'est qu'elle réponde à deux impératifs : 1°) Est-ce que la photo est bonne ? 2°) Est-ce qu'elle sert bien le message qui la motive ? Dans le cas de zamal, certaines photos sont médiocres et, à ce titre, ne répondent pas au exigences de ce fil. Certaines photos seulement. Quant au message, ma foi, je trouve qu'il ne passe pas si mal puisque le photographe sait assez bien se mettre en retrait, sans effets inutiles autres que ceux destinés à mettre en valeur le sujet.

De ce point de vue, j'accepte tout à fait qu'on puisse se questionner quant à la pertinence de poster ici des photos engagées socialement et politiquement : Est-ce le lieu ? Cela ne contrevient-il pas à l'esprit de la Charte ? En revanche, j'ai bien du mal à admettre qu'on rejette telle ou telle photo parce qu'elle dérange, parce qu'elle est porteuse d'une opinion qui n'est pas la nôtre. Car c'est bien de cela qu'il est question et de rien d'autre. L'argument selon lequel la plupart des photos de zamal seraient médiocres ne tient pas : il est loin d'être le seul à poster quelques photos plus ou moins ratées et l'on n'en fait pas tant grief aux autres.

Reprocher à un individu ses opinions et le droit de les exprimer par les moyens dont il dispose, cela porte un nom.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Allez. je pr&#233;f&#232;re me taire tiens. Je vais encore en prendre plein la gueule si je dis ce que je pense&#8230;

Amusez-vous bien entre vous.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je plussoie ! Moi aussi &#231;a me lourde. D'autant qu'en plus, je ne suis pas de l'avis de ce qui est montr&#233;.


Je suis _vraiment_ navr&#233; si la derni&#232;re phrase de mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent message t'a bless&#233;. J'esp&#232;re que tu sais, que tu sais bien, l'estime que j'ai pour toi et que je t'ai _toujours_ manifest&#233;e. Mais que tu le veuilles ou non, la violence de ton dernier message et son caract&#232;re outrancier ainsi que la phrase que je cite ci-dessus justifient amplement que j'aie &#233;crit cette phrase. Tu peux bien dire &#224; pr&#233;sent que ces images te g&#234;nent parce qu'elles violent la charte. Tu as d'abord dit qu'elle te g&#234;naient pour d'autres raisons et ces raisons-l&#224; ne sont tout simplement pas dignes.
Moi ce qui me g&#234;ne, c'est que sur un site tout public, on tol&#232;re, sous couvert d'un avertissement hypocrite, la publication d'un lien pointant vers une vid&#233;o pr&#233;sentant une sc&#232;ne de coprophagie. Ce qui me g&#234;ne, c'est que des gens dorment sous des tentes dans les rues. Qu'on pr&#233;sente un aper&#231;u de la r&#233;alit&#233; du monde, m&#234;me un aper&#231;u partisan, &#231;a ne me choque pas, c'est une porte ouverte au d&#233;bat, &#224; la prise de conscience, et c'est *aussi* l'un des objets de la photographie. Le silence est toujours plus terrible. _Toujours_.

EDIT : Il va de soi que mon intervention perd de sa pertinence &#224; pr&#233;sent que le message ci-dessus a &#233;t&#233; &#233;dit&#233;. Il reste n&#233;anmoins assez de m&#233;pris dans la nouvelle mouture pour que le mien persiste.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Persiste, Xavier. Persiste  &#199;a fait longtemps que &#231;a a fini de se consumer pour ma part. Je sais aujourd'hui que j'ai vraiment bien fait de vouloir arr&#234;ter de m'investir pour am&#233;liorer et entretenir ce coin de web. Tout est toujours irr&#233;m&#233;diablement perverti d&#232;s qu'on parle de politique quelque part.

Malgr&#233; tout, je ne retire rien de ce que j'ai dit : c'est trait&#233; l&#226;chement et sans talent. Parce qu'il n'y a pas de contre-discours et qu'il ne peut pas y en avoir, et sans talent parce que la plupart du temps, ce sont au mieux des photos juste correctes. Pas de notion artistique ou de recherche de beaut&#233;. 
Et enfin, c'est provocateur volontairement. Ces agissements sont prot&#233;g&#233;s par l'opinion g&#233;n&#233;rale. Et on ne peut pas y r&#233;pondre sas d&#233;clencher les foudres des bien-pensants moralistes. Alors oui. Je serai toujours violent et outrancier. Comme &#231;a, il y a au moins une voix qu'on entend un peu plus fort pour TOUS CEUX que &#231;a g&#234;ne. Et j'ai el droit de dire que ce traitement me g&#234;ne. Et je suis seul &#224; pouvoir jauger la g&#234;ne morale que &#231;a occasionne chez moi.

Enfin&#8230; quand je dis "toujours", c'est symptomatique de mon manque de volont&#233; &#224; d&#233;barrasser le plancher. Mais &#231;a viendra. Petit &#224; petit. &#199;a viendra.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

De toute façon !


Il est honteux de faire des reportages photos sur quelque chose d'illégal !

Donc ce sont des photos honteuses qui n'ont pas lieu d'être


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> De toute fa&#231;on !
> 
> 
> Il est honteux de faire des reportages photos sur quelque chose d'ill&#233;gal !
> ...



Oula. J'aimerais avoir mal compris...

Alors selon toi, parce que c'est une loi, &#231;a ne peut pas &#234;tre combattu? Et tout ce qui est &#233;crit est vrai alors?

Je ne peux pas cautionner &#231;a.

Et pour revenir au probl&#232;me des photos de Zamal, je crois sinc&#232;rement que ce qui d&#233;range n'est pas tant le sujet trait&#233; que la mani&#232;re qu'a Zamal de nous les imposer. En effet, il poste dans "vos plus belles photos". Il le sait: la notion de "beaut&#233;" &#233;tant r&#233;put&#233;e subjective, il est politiquement incorrect de dire qu'on trouve ses photos "laides". Et donc, il en profite pour nous inonder de nombreuses photos sur le m&#234;me th&#232;me. Sinc&#232;rement, s'il avait post&#233; "LA" plus belle photo sur ce sujet, une photo vraiment l&#233;ch&#233;e, un truc qui marque, il aurait laiss&#233; une impression durable positive alors que son acharnement &#224; poster un flot de photos qui tentent de convaincre sur la quantit&#233; au d&#233;triment de la quantit&#233;, je suis d&#233;sol&#233; mais &#231;a confine &#224; la propagande.

C'est pour &#231;a que je suis d'accord avec ceux que &#231;a gave de subir ses photos. Et cela bien au-del&#224; des opinions politiques.


Je voudrais remercier celui qui a permis ce fil. C'est chouette d'offrir une tribune pour ce sujet. Respect.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Merci &#224; toi en tout cas. Je ne suis donc pas si tar&#233; que &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Merci à toi en tout cas. Je ne suis donc pas si taré que ça



Certes que nenni. :rateau:

Je pense que personne n'en doute ici et MacGé sans BackCat, ce ne serait plus tout à fait MacGé.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

Salut nobody 

Non c'&#233;tait juste pour mettre un peu d'huile pour le feu ! (mais quand m&#234;me)





Apr&#232;s ce sont des personnes qui ne respecte pas la loi......donc je classe ce site au m&#234;me titre que les sites pirates 
Mais bon chacun ses probl&#232;mes......je suis &#233;galement &#233;tudiant et les &#233;tudiants qui font empechent les autres de travailler m'ont toujours beaucoup &#233;nerv&#233; !!



Mais : LIBERTE DE LA PRESSE
Donc il met ce qu'il veut sur son site....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Son site, c'est autre chose&#8230; chacun fait ce qu'il veut chez lui.
Apr&#232;s, j'ai pas sp&#233;cialement envie de rentrer dans le d&#233;bat pour ou contre les gr&#232;ves d'&#233;tudiants, pour ou contre les gr&#232;ves tout court, pour ou contre ceci ou cela parce que ce n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## benkenobi (10 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Je pense que personne n'en doute ici et MacGé sans BackCat, ce ne serait plus tout à fait MacGé.



Tu veux dire que ce serait mieux ?


----------



## vg93179 (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Salut nobody
> 
> Non c'était juste pour mettre un peu d'huile pour le feu ! (mais quand même)
> 
> ...



Parce que tu ne plaisantais pas en plus...
Tu voudrais plus de reportages photos sur des travailleurs qui se lèvent tôt ? 
Tes remarques sont effectivement aussi intelligentes que de jeter de l'huile sur le feu...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est pour &#231;a que je suis d'accord avec ceux que &#231;a gave de subir ses photos. Et cela bien au-del&#224; des opinions politiques.


Je peux comprendre &#231;a. Moi-m&#234;me, les photos de bestioles me gavent, les photos d'arbres me gavent, et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement toutes les photos qui tentent de faire croire que photographier la beaut&#233; suffit &#224; faire une belle photo. Or, &#231;a ne suffit pas.

Mon point de vue est simple : soit il est d&#233;cid&#233; par ceux &#224; qui cette responsabilit&#233; incombe (et *par eux seuls*) que les photographies _engag&#233;es_ (ou plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement d'opinion) n'ont rien &#224; faire sur ce forum et je respecterai cette position d'autant qu'on m'aura pr&#233;alablement donn&#233; la possibilit&#233; de la combattre. Soit on admet que ce genre photographique a &#233;galement sa place et on agit en cons&#233;quence. Apr&#232;s tout, on a bien ouvert un sujet pour les macros et les panoramas&#8230;

Il m'est difficile de d&#233;fendre pr&#233;cis&#233;ment le cas de zamal car, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la qualit&#233; de sa production est irr&#233;guli&#232;re et j'admets de bonne gr&#226;ce que certaines images n'avaient pas leur place dans &#171; les plus belles photos &#187;. N&#233;anmoins, je ne peux me d&#233;faire, &#224; la lecture de certaines r&#233;actions, de l'impression qu'on est facilement enclin &#224; trouver mauvaises des photos qui sont seulement d&#233;rangeantes. C'est peut-&#234;tre un injuste proc&#232;s d'intention que je fais l&#224;, mais pas plus injuste me semble-t-il que celui qui consiste &#224; juger totalement d&#233;nu&#233; de talent l'auteur de ce clich&#233;, &#224; poser comme pr&#233;alable la laideur de _toutes_ ses images et &#224; d&#233;noncer la subjectivit&#233; de ses opinions (dont, pour ma part, je me fous comme d'une guigne : je regarde des photos, pas la presse).


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Parce que tu ne plaisantais pas en plus...
> Tu voudrais plus de reportages photos sur des travailleurs qui se lèvent tôt ?
> Tes remarques sont effectivement aussi intelligentes que de jeter de l'huile sur le feu...




Ben que veux tu......on peut faire des reportages animaliers, c'est beaucoup plus instructif.

Je vais aller me coucher parce que de tout façon moi je suis de l'avis de Backcat, et que je suis très content de nicolas et de georges et que ceux qui bloquent ma fac ne respectent pas la loi.

Donc mes remarque sont peut être de bas étages, mais beaucoup plus intelligentes que certains commentaires associés à ces photos...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Donc mes remarque sont peut être de bas étages, mais beaucoup plus intelligentes que certains commentaires associés à ces photos...


On ne trouve pas l'intelligence en distinguant entre deux bêtises.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je peux comprendre &#231;a. Moi-m&#234;me, les photos de bestioles me gavent, les photos d'arbres me gavent, et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement toutes les photos qui tentent de faire croire que photographier la beaut&#233; suffit &#224; faire une belle photo. Or, &#231;a ne suffit pas.
> 
> Mon point de vue est simple : soit il est d&#233;cid&#233; par ceux &#224; qui cette responsabilit&#233; incombe (et *par eux seuls*) que les photographies _engag&#233;es_ (ou plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement d'opinion) n'ont rien &#224; faire sur ce forum et je respecterai cette position d'autant qu'on m'aura pr&#233;alablement donn&#233; la possibilit&#233; de la combattre. Soit on admet que ce genre photographique a &#233;galement sa place et on agit en cons&#233;quence. Apr&#232;s tout, on a bien ouvert un sujet pour les macros et les panoramas&#8230;
> 
> Il m'est difficile de d&#233;fendre pr&#233;cis&#233;ment le cas de zamal car, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la qualit&#233; de sa production est irr&#233;guli&#232;re et j'admets de bonne gr&#226;ce que certaines images n'avaient pas leur place dans &#171; les plus belles photos &#187;. N&#233;anmoins, je ne peux me d&#233;faire, &#224; la lecture de certaines r&#233;actions, de l'impression qu'on est facilement enclin &#224; trouver mauvaises des photos qui sont seulement d&#233;rangeantes. C'est peut-&#234;tre un injuste proc&#232;s d'intention que je fais l&#224;, mais pas plus injuste me semble-t-il que celui qui consiste &#224; juger totalement d&#233;nu&#233; de talent l'auteur de ce clich&#233;, &#224; poser comme pr&#233;alable la laideur de _toutes_ ses images et &#224; d&#233;noncer la subjectivit&#233; de ses opinions (dont, pour ma part, je me fous comme d'une guigne : je regarde des photos, pas la presse).


Ce clich&#233; est effectivement moins m&#233;diocre que les autres. Objectivement, il est m&#234;me vraiment tr&#232;s bien. Je l'avais oubli&#233;, perdu dans la masse du reste.

Comprends ce que tu veux Xavier. De toutes fa&#231;ons, &#224; d&#233;fendre ces id&#233;es-ci, tu auras gain de cause


----------



## Nobody (10 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est peut-être un injuste procès d'intention que je fais là, mais pas plus injuste me semble-t-il que celui qui consiste à juger totalement dénué de talent l'auteur de ce cliché, à poser comme préalable la laideur de _toutes_ ses images et à dénoncer la subjectivité de ses opinions (dont, pour ma part, je me fous comme d'une guigne : je regarde des photos, pas la presse).



Voilà. C'est exactement ça. J'avais trouvé cette photo exceptionnelle. Quel dommage qu'on associe désormais Zamal à son obstination à poster sur UN sujet unique alors qu'il aurait pu êre nimbé d'une aura vraiment sympa. Cette photo citée par Doc' pourrait être primée à un concours, à mon sens. Mais pas sa propension à revenir incessamment sur le sujet. Je veux dire pas ici, bien entendu. Si ce combat est, pour lui, une juste cause, il doit le mener jusqu'au bout mais sur ce forum il n'aura pas l'effet esccompté.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Comprends ce que tu veux Xavier. De toutes fa&#231;ons, &#224; d&#233;fendre ces id&#233;es-ci, tu auras gain de cause


C'est possible, mais ce n'est pas &#224; nous d'en d&#233;cider. Par ailleurs, tu sais qu'au fond je ne le fais pas pour moi. De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que j'ai appuy&#233; la cr&#233;ation du Comptoir (o&#249; je ne vais que tr&#232;s rarement), arguant du fait que la politique *fait* partie de &#171; la vie et du reste &#187; auxquels est consacr&#233; le Bar, je le fais afin que chacun puisse trouver sa place et que _Portfolio_ soit ouvert au plus grand nombre de genres photographiques. L&#224; encore, ce qui me pla&#238;t ou me d&#233;pla&#238;t importe peu. Ce qui compte c'est, pour chacun, la possibilit&#233; de s'exprimer.


----------



## benkenobi (10 Novembre 2007)

En conclusion on fait quoi alors, on ouvre un thread "Mes photos engagées" ?

Uniquement des photos et pas de commentaires politiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

> N&#233;anmoins, je ne peux me d&#233;faire, &#224; la lecture de certaines r&#233;actions, de l'impression qu'on est facilement enclin &#224; trouver mauvaises des photos qui sont seulement d&#233;rangeantes


Par contre, &#231;a j'arrive pas &#224; avaler&#8230; me taxer de subjectivit&#233; ou de mauvaise foi, &#231;a, &#231;a me d&#233;range. Prendre MON discours pour un discours partisan, &#231;a confine au "c'est celui qui dit qui y est" non ? L'actualit&#233; sociale et politique peut se montrer de plein de fa&#231;ons diff&#233;rentes. Les photos pourraient montrer des gens en train de paniquer parce qu'ils vont arriver en retard et perdre leur boulot &#224; cause des gr&#232;ves SNCF. Les photos pourraient montrer des &#233;tudiants qui veulent aller en cours pour pouvoir garder leur bourse se faire molester par des &#233;tudiants gr&#233;vistes. Les photos pourraient montrer des flics bless&#233;s &#224; mort pendant l'exercice de leur fonction. Ces photos auraient, elles aussi, un message &#224; faire passer. Et seraient partisanes. Et je les condamnerais aussi. Pourtant, elles montreraient l'inverse de ce qui est montr&#233; ici par Zamal. C'est juste une question de principe. Et j'ai ce principe. Et je le d&#233;fends.


----------



## zamal85 (10 Novembre 2007)

bon j'ai pas le temps de lire l&#224; mais c'est marrant parceque je comptais arr&#234;ter 

je repasse tout &#224; l'heure pour lire tout &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

benkenobi a dit:


> En conclusion on fait quoi alors, on ouvre un thread "Mes photos engagées" ?
> 
> Uniquement des photos et pas de commentaires politiques ?


Si cela devait être le cas, tout commentaire autre que visant à préciser le contexte de la prise de vue me semblerait évidemment malvenu. Pour développer une opinion politique ou religieuse, le Comptoir suffit. La liberté d'expression, ce n'est tout de même pas la liberté de faire n'importe quoi n'importe où, et comme toute liberté elle cesse d'être respectable si elle nuit durablement à celle des autres.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Par contre, &#231;a j'arrive pas &#224; avaler&#8230; me taxer de subjectivit&#233; ou de mauvaise foi, &#231;a, &#231;a me d&#233;range. Prendre MON discours pour un discours partisan, &#231;a confine au "c'est celui qui dit qui y est" non ? L'actualit&#233; sociale et politique peut se montrer de plein de fa&#231;ons diff&#233;rentes. Les photos pourraient montrer des gens en train de paniquer parce qu'ils vont arriver en retard et perdre leur boulot &#224; cause des gr&#232;ves SNCF. Les photos pourraient montrer des &#233;tudiants qui veulent aller en cours pour pouvoir garder leur bourse se faire molester par des &#233;tudiants gr&#233;vistes. Les photos pourraient montrer des flics bless&#233;s &#224; mort pendant l'exercice de leur fonction. Ces photos auraient, elles aussi, un message &#224; faire passer. Et seraient partisanes. Et je les condamnerais aussi. Pourtant, elles montreraient l'inverse de ce qui est montr&#233; ici par Zamal. C'est juste une question de principe. Et j'ai ce principe. Et je le d&#233;fends.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord sur ce point et je regrette que le traitement d'actualit&#233; qui est propos&#233; soit unilat&#233;ral. C'est d'ailleurs un point qui me fait h&#233;siter : Quel serait l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un sujet sp&#233;cifique si une seule voix s'y fait entendre ? D'autres pourraient en effet pr&#233;senter les &#233;v&#233;nements sous un jour diff&#233;rent. Malheureusement, nous n'avons personne dans ce cas.

Sur la mauvaise foi&#8230; Mettons que tu as suffisamment insist&#233; sur l'absence de talent de zamal (tu n'&#233;tais d'ailleurs pas le seul) pour que je me sente en devoir d'aller fouiller un peu dans les archives.


----------



## benkenobi (10 Novembre 2007)

Après avoir lu vos différents point de vue, je pense que ce débat ouvre une brèche dans laquelle ce n'est pas la place de ce forum de s'engouffrer.

Tolérer des photos engagées de-ci de-là, oui. Permettre à certain d'imposer leur opinion politique de manière ostentatoire, non.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

benkenobi a dit:


> Tolérer des photos engagées de-ci de-là, oui. Permettre à certain d'imposer leur opinion politique de manière ostentatoire, non.


Mais rien n'est imposé : je ne vois pas les photographies de ceux qui sont sur ma liste d'ignorés.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est possible, mais ce n'est pas à nous d'en décider. Par ailleurs, tu sais qu'au fond je ne le fais pas pour moi. De la même façon que j'ai appuyé la création du Comptoir (où je ne vais que très rarement), arguant du fait que la politique *fait* partie de « la vie et du reste » auxquels est consacré le Bar, je le fais afin que chacun puisse trouver sa place et que _Portfolio_ soit ouvert au plus grand nombre de genres photographiques. Là encore, ce qui me plaît ou me déplaît importe peu. Ce qui compte c'est, pour chacun, la possibilité de s'exprimer.



C'est presque de la démagogie là 
Ce n'est pas à nous d'en décider, c'est un fait. Et je ne cherche pas à décider moi non plus. Mais j'ai le droit de me plaindre quand quelque chose me gêne.
Tu ne le fais pas pour toi ? Puisque tu sembles douter de ce que je dis rechercher au travers de mon discours, je vais douter de ça, te concernant, en retour.

Les débats ne sont possibles dans un lieu d'expression public que lorsque les parties sont équilibrées et nourries intelligemment. Ici, c'est tout sauf ça. Et je suis particulièrement bien placé pour en témoigner. Enfin bon on dira que ce combat c'est mes moulins à moi. Ou alors c'est tout simplement de la rancune 

Peu importe


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu ne le fais pas pour toi ? Puisque tu sembles douter de ce que je dis rechercher au travers de mon discours, je vais douter de ça, te concernant, en retour.


C'est ton droit. Rien ne te pousse à me croire sur parole. Je pense néanmoins que si l'on considère le (trop) peu de photos que je poste et, parmi celles-ci, le nombre effroyablement négatif de celles traitant d'actualité, on peut admettre l'hypothèse selon laquelle je ne réclame rien qui touche à mes intérêts.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Mais d&#233;j&#224; plus de choses qui touchent &#224; l'expression d'id&#233;es envers lesquelles tu as de la sympathie ?  Tu peux aussi compter mes photos et ce type de photos dans les miennes. Mais on n'en est pas &#224; mesurer qui a la plus longue courte, l&#224;, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais déjà plus de choses qui touchent à l'expression d'idées envers lesquelles tu as de la sympathie ?


Ça c'est un procès d'intention.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> &#199;a c'est un proc&#232;s d'intention.


Au temps pour moi. Je viens de relire le post n&#176;13 et rien ne permet d'affirmer cela effectivement. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, j'avais bien mis un "?" &#224; la fin de cette locution. Mais je conviens que c'&#233;tait une question qu'on pourrait qualifier de sournoise. 

Pourtant, quelque chose que j'ai lu m'a bien mis cette id&#233;e en t&#234;te&#8230;  Peu importe finalement. Mon avis reste le m&#234;me. La production de Zamal est tr&#232;s loin de justifier qu'on le laisse prendre ses aises avec la g&#234;ne des autres. Et cette photo tr&#232;s bonne avec l'abb&#233; Pierre est une photo d'id&#233;e bien con&#231;ue, bien vue. Une belle occasion. Mais aucune autre des photos qu'il nous a montr&#233;es comme &#233;tant "ses plus belles photos", je dis bien aucune, ne nous fait penser que ce n'&#233;tait pas un hasard. La photo reste belle, mais sa qualit&#233; n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; reproduite ni m&#234;me approch&#233;e. Et penser que je dis &#231;a parce que le sujet de ses photos me d&#233;range, donc, c'est vraiment d&#233;cevant et hors de propos.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et penser que je dis ça parce que le sujet de ses photos me dérange, donc, c'est vraiment décevant et hors de propos.


Je me le tiens pour dit.

Par ailleurs, on vient de m'adresser par courriel un point de vue extrêmement instructif et qui m'amène à repenser quelque peu ma position. J'attends l'autorisation de son auteur pour vous le faire partager. Je crois que ça en vaut la peine.


----------



## zamal85 (10 Novembre 2007)

à mon tour de répondre....

J'ai toujours essayé de respecter les règles du modo (100ko, une photo par jour)

Pour moi la photo est la manière que j'ai trouvé pour exprimer ce que je vois. Ce que je vois c'est ce que je cotois, ce que je cotois c'est ce que je j'aime, ce que j'aime c'est la lutte que des Hommes ont pour améliorer ou défendre leurs conditions de vie (ceci bien sùr est un point de vue politique)
N'ayant donc pas été très assidu en cours, je n'ai pour m'exprimer que la photo, mes textes sont comme vous pouvez le voir sur le site, très mauvais.

Lorsque je fais ce que j'aime, suivre un collectif qui réclame le retrait des tests ADN, suivre une manif de cheminots pour conserver les régimes spéciaux, vivre avec les étudiants qui bloques leur fac pour permettre entre autre aux étudiants boursiers de pouvoir faire grève sans perdre leur bourse (pour répondre à une erreur écrite plus haut) je prends des photos.

Et lorsque le soir je me retrouve sur MacGe, j'ai envie de montrer ce que j'ai vu, vécu, pour cela je n'ai le droit qu'a une photo par jour et sans explication (car souvenez vous, je suis très mauvais à l'écris et certains sont bien rapide pour crier à la propagande).
Donc il est possible que la photo soit parfois pour vous incompréhensible sachant quelle est sortie d'une série, sachant que vous rentrez du boulot et que vous avez eu 5 heures de transport parceque les cheminots sont en grève et que vous ne comprenez toujours pas pourquoi ils ont utilisé leur droit de grève pour défendre leurs avantages et sachant aussi quelle (la photo) a été prise par quelqu'un qui vit l'évènement et qui n'a pas forcément le recul nécessaire.
J'essai toujours de prendre un photo qui pour moi, résume l'évènement (ou la journée).
J'ai, sur quelques messages invités ceux qui le désiraient à venir sur le site pour voir le reportage complet (il m'a été dit que je faisait de la pub...)


Après, qu'est ce qu'une belle photo? Parceque l'on parle donc d'un sujet ou l'on montre ses plus belles photos et non ses meilleures photos, car un photographe revenant du darfour pourrait il poster ici?

Après pour critiquer constructivement les photos, en bien ou en mal, il reste les points disco. Mais ce message que je viens d'écrire m'a l'air bien futile face à la débilité de certains qui se servent de cette option pour insulter....


----------



## zamal85 (10 Novembre 2007)

Pour finir voici quelques extraits de points disco sur les photos que personnes ici ne semblent aimer reçu via le topic "vos plus belles tofs" sur les photos postées ces 5 derniers jours.

"Belle photo! "
"Ben c'est clair, laisse-toi pas faire sous pretexte que y en a qui aime pas, qui trouve pas ça top ou je sais pas quoi. Manquerait plus que ça!"
"Moi 'aime bien "
"(...)Persévère(...)Pas désagréable (même si pour l'esthétique, on repassera )"
"Ta série est très intéressante et certaines photos très réussies "
""


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

J'ai 36 ans. Pas 20 ans. Des gr&#232;ves d'&#233;tudiants o&#249; on molestait ceux qui voulaient aller en cours, j'en ai vu. Etant &#233;tudiant, quand je voulais aller en cours et qu'on m'en emp&#234;chait, g&#233;n&#233;ralement, on faisait gr&#232;ve &#224; l'infirmerie&#8230; Tu parles du Darfour ? Tu as des photos ? Moi je suis all&#233; au Rwanda. J'ai des photos, absolument moyennes en qualit&#233; &#8211; mais &#231;a, &#231;a vient s&#251;rement du fait que je s&#233;lectionne ce que je montre &#8211; o&#249; on voit des enfants d&#233;coup&#233;s &#224; la machette. Des corps auxquels il manque des parties. Des villages ravag&#233;s. Des animaux. Des tribus compl&#232;tes oblig&#233;es de fuir dans les &#233;tendues d&#233;sertiques. Celles-l&#224;, elles sont superbes par contre. Prises d'en haut, dans l'h&#233;licopt&#232;re Kaki. Magnifique. J'ai des photos de Sarajevo aussi. Pendant l'hiver 1995. Je passe les d&#233;tails ou au contraire, &#231;a t'int&#233;resse ? Et qui &#231;a int&#233;resse d'ailleurs ? Et pourquoi ?

Et pourquoi ne te poses-tu pas la question suivante : "si je poste cette photo, est-ce que je risque de g&#234;ner quelqu'un ?". Moi, je me la pose cette question. Et du coup, j'en poste peu. J'imagine qu'en faisant comme &#231;a, je respecte ce qui m'est demand&#233;, et surtout, je respecte mon prochain. Mais le respect, &#231;a, c'est un peu plus compliqu&#233; que faire des photos dans une manif, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> Pour finir voici quelques extraits de points disco sur les photos que personnes ici ne semblent aimer re&#231;u via le topic "vos plus belles tofs" sur les photos post&#233;es ces 5 derniers jours.
> 
> "Belle photo! "
> "Ben c'est clair, laisse-toi pas faire sous pretexte que y en a qui aime pas, qui trouve pas &#231;a top ou je sais pas quoi. Manquerait plus que &#231;a!"
> ...


Moi j'en ai eu bien plus que toi qui me disaient l'inverse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> J'ai toujours essay&#233; de respecter les r&#232;gles du modo (100ko, une photo par jour)


Sauf erreur de ma part, rien ne t'a &#233;t&#233; reproch&#233; sur ce point.


zamal85 a dit:


> Pour moi la photo est la mani&#232;re que j'ai trouv&#233; pour exprimer ce que je vois. Ce que je vois c'est ce que je cotois, ce que je cotois c'est ce que je j'aime, ce que j'aime c'est la lutte que des Hommes ont pour am&#233;liorer ou d&#233;fendre leurs conditions de vie (ceci bien s&#249;r est un point de vue politique)
> N'ayant donc pas &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s assidu en cours, je n'ai pour m'exprimer que la photo, mes textes sont comme vous pouvez le voir sur le site, tr&#232;s mauvais.
> 
> Lorsque je fais ce que j'aime, suivre un collectif qui r&#233;clame le retrait des tests ADN, suivre une manif de cheminots pour conserver les r&#233;gimes sp&#233;ciaux, vivre avec les &#233;tudiants qui bloques leur fac pour permettre entre autre aux &#233;tudiants boursiers de pouvoir faire gr&#232;ve sans perdre leur bourse (pour r&#233;pondre &#224; une erreur &#233;crite plus haut) je prends des photos.
> ...


Tu d&#233;cris tes photos comme des t&#233;moignages, ce qui en soit est &#233;videmment tout &#224; fait respectable. Il faut n&#233;anmoins que tu prennes en compte deux choses : ce t&#233;moignage, personne ne l'a sollicit&#233;. Les gens qui sont abonn&#233;s &#224; ce fil n'y viennent pas pour cela. En outre, tu postes dans un sujet destin&#233; &#224; recevoir les plus belles photos de ceux qui y contribuent, pas un blog o&#249; faire d&#233;filer sans tri tes activit&#233;s quotidiennes. Tes d&#233;tracteurs n'auraient pas la part si belle si tu &#233;tais plus s&#233;lectif.


zamal85 a dit:


> Apr&#232;s, qu'est ce qu'une belle photo? Parceque l'on parle donc d'un sujet ou l'on montre ses plus belles photos et non ses meilleures photos, car un photographe revenant du darfour pourrait il poster ici?


Je pense que la plupart de ceux qui parcourent ce fil r&#233;guli&#232;rement s'attendent &#224; y trouver des images en premier lieu aussi r&#233;ussies techniquement que possible. Cela vaut en tout cas pour moi, puisque ton engagement ne me g&#234;ne pas. Apr&#232;s&#8230; Tout le monde n'est pas Cartier-Bresson &#8212; ou un autre &#8212; et c'est sans doute bien ainsi. Mais pourquoi devrait-on se contenter de l'ordinaire quand on te sait capable du meilleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais le respect, ça, c'est un peu plus compliqué que faire des photos dans une manif, hein ?


Je pourrais te répondre qu'avec plus de respect, il y aurait peut-être moins de manifs. Mais ce serait démagogique, bien sûr.
Je sens qu'on en sortira pas. Tout ça est bien trop pollué par l'émotion pour laisser une chance à la raison de filtrer.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> Pour finir &#8230;


Bon. Je vais essayer d'&#234;tre un peu plus sympa, je sais pas bien pourquoi mais bon.

Il est normal que des gens soient d'accord avec toi. Comme il est normal que des gens soient d'accord avec moi. On ne fait jamais l'unanimit&#233; pour ou contre soi. C'est naturel et humain. Ce n'est pas &#231;a l'important.

Les seules choses qui comptent, dans un milieu socialisant, ce sont les r&#232;gles et le respect des autres. L&#224;, tu transgresses ces deux choses selon moi. Les sujets politiques ne sont pas autoris&#233;s, et m&#234;me si tu dis ne pas d&#233;fendre d'id&#233;e politique et ne faire que du reportage, tu te trompes. Tu as un parti-pris engag&#233;. En t'exprimant, tu frustres et &#233;nerves ceux qui respectent la r&#232;gle et ne peuvent pas en faire autant. Plus, tu frustres ceux qui voudraient faire passer le message oppos&#233; au tien. Enfin, en ne prenant pas en consid&#233;ration l'avis contraire de certaines personnes, tu ne les respectes pas.
C'est &#231;a que je d&#233;nonce moi.

Apr&#232;s, je m'en fous moi de ce que tu as &#224; dire. D'autres ici le disent cent fois mieux que toi, et avec des mots, ils en montrent plus que toi en photo. C'est juste ton forcing qui me lourde. Et aussi parce que tu photographies comme tu &#233;cris finalement, je pense. Par contre, tu bosses ta photo, et &#231;a arrivera que &#231;a soit mieux. Tu reproduiras des photos comme celle avec l'affiche de l'abb&#233; Pierre plus r&#233;guli&#232;rement. C'est &#233;vident.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je pourrais te r&#233;pondre qu'avec plus de respect, il y aurait peut-&#234;tre moins de manifs. Mais ce serait d&#233;magogique, bien s&#251;r.
> Je sens qu'on en sortira pas. Tout &#231;a est bien trop pollu&#233; par l'&#233;motion pour laisser une chance &#224; la raison de filtrer.


Et comme tu n'as pas r&#233;pondu &#231;a, tu n'as pas fait preuve de d&#233;magogie.  On l'a &#233;chapp&#233; belle, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Et comme tu n'as pas r&#233;pondu &#231;a, tu n'as pas fait preuve de d&#233;magogie.


Pas plus que toi en le disant. C'est tout le charme de la pr&#233;t&#233;rition.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Je ne pense pas avoir fait preuve de d&#233;magogie, non. Je ne cherche &#224; convaincre personne. Ni &#224; obtenir quoi que ce soit. Je ne me fais pas d'illusion sur le fait que je suis seul &#224; d&#233;fendre mon point de vue


----------



## CBi (11 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> De toute façon !
> 
> 
> Il est honteux de faire des reportages photos sur quelque chose d'illégal !
> ...



C'est vrai. si c'était une photo de quelqu'un en train d'utiliser Léopard sur un ultra-portable Sony, ce serait l'effacement immédiat avec inscription d'un avertissement dans le profil


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi je suis allé au Rwanda. J'ai des photos, absolument moyennes en qualité  mais ça, ça vient sûrement du fait que je sélectionne ce que je montre  où on voit des enfants découpés à la machette. Des corps auxquels il manque des parties. Des villages ravagés. Des animaux. Des tribus complètes obligées de fuir dans les étendues désertiques. Celles-là, elles sont superbes par contre. Prises d'en haut, dans l'hélicoptère Kaki. Magnifique. J'ai des photos de Sarajevo aussi. Pendant l'hiver 1995. Je passe les détails ou au contraire, ça t'intéresse ? Et qui ça intéresse d'ailleurs ? Et pourquoi ?



*Moi, ça m'intéresse. *

_Effectivement pas dans le sujet "postez vos plus belles photos", ce serait reproduire l'horreur._ J'estime personnellement qu'il n'y a pas de belles photos de l'horreur et les Sipa word press machin bidule récompensant des femmes pleurant leurs morts sont certes des photos plastiquement réussies mais je les trouverais belles si elles étaient mises en scène sinon pour le moment, elles me déchirent l'abdomen.

Je ne l'ai pas vécu l'horreur du Rwanda, je l'ai entendu, un jour, un reporter allant chercher une fillette apeurée au fond d'une église en étant _obligé_ de marcher sur les cadavres des centaines de gens tués à la machette ou à la grenade. Ce reportage m'a fait pleurer, m'a fait vomir. Mais c'était un témoignage fort de ce qu'un homme peut infliger à un autre. Quand ce reporter a commencé à monopoliser son émission pour les différents mouvements gauchistes et n'a plus eu le courage d'aller risquer sa peau pour ce qu'il trouvait juste, j'ai arrêté de l'écouter. Pas que je sois de droite, non mon ami Backcat qui ne partage pas mes orientations politiques le sait bien. Mais parce qu'à un moment on passe de engagé à immergé et de là, l'absence de recul et on en fait plus son travail avec le talent nécessaire. *On ne témoigne plus, on revendique.*

Si je dis que tes photos m'intéressent, c'est parce qu'elles témoignent. Elles témoignent de l'absolu horreur qui fait qu'un homme devienne par trop humain. Beaucoup se sentent immunes contre l'horreur mais deviennent aisément des monstres. Tu ne revendiqueras jamais l'horreur, tu l'as tellement en horreur mon ami. Nous avons même les mêmes et politiques par ailleurs (comme quoi, les pierres d'achoppement ne regardent pas la manière d'envisager le fond social d'une politique).

*J'ai créé ce sujet à partir des messages de Portfolio parce qu'il y avait matière à ce que vous discutiez. Entre vous.* Personnellement, j'ai pris ma décision en quelques secondes. Je réfléchis longtemps ou pas du tout. Mes amis le savent bien, limite bourrin quand il s'y met le tiot picard. La discussion a ressemblé à ce que j'attendais d'elle : constructive, intéressante et riche.

De cette richesse, j'aimerais que dès lors vous trouviez matière à nourrir ce nouveau sujet. J'éditerais les règles dans le premier message un autre jour. Mais elle se base toujours sur la même règle que j'estime prévaloir à la publication de photos dans Portfolio : *l'editing.*

Ce qu'il te manque zamal, c'est justement celà.

*Dans ce sujet que vous venez de construire*, je n'accepterais les photos qu'*au mieux tous les 5 jours *de la part d'un posteur, de sorte que les images murissent en vous, qu'elles prennent leur ampleur ou qu'elles retombent comme des soufflés. J'accepterais aussi que vous postiez 3 images et une légende d'une ligne par image, par contre, je vous demanderais des images de 500 pixels maxi en largeur, il faudra vous arrracher pour les photos soient lisibles.

Je reviendrais surement sur ceci plus tard quand mon cerveau sera reconnecté mais pas sur les conditions de publication !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Et je ne posterai pas ces photos non. D'abord parce que &#231;a fait des ann&#233;es que je n'ose plus les regarder. Et ensuite parce qu'immanquablement, elles g&#234;neront quelqu'un. Et mes combats, ce n'est pas ici que je les ai men&#233;s. Pas besoin d'un tableau de chasse  j'ai perdu mes d&#233;corations, et c'est pas plus mal. pour les photos, je les refilerai &#224; ma descendance pour un expos&#233; s&#251;rement. Un jour. Qui sait ? La photo &#224; message, faut d&#233;j&#224; accepter et vouloir endosser et assumer le message. Je laisse &#231;a &#224; d'autres. Bon courage &#224; vous  Et&#8230; s'il vous pla&#238;t. Soyez exigeants.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Par ailleurs, on vient de m'adresser par courriel un point de vue extrêmement instructif et qui m'amène à repenser quelque peu ma position. J'attends l'autorisation de son auteur pour vous le faire partager.


_Ayant reçu l'autorisation demandée, voici le message en question._

Outre leur qualité esthétique à mon sens souvent assez médiocre, le problème [des photos de zamal] réside dans le fait qu'elles fonctionnent sur un principe « faible » : celui de la _connotation_. Alors qu'une photo ne peut procéder que de la _dénotation_. Et c'est en se contentant de dénoter qu'une photo peut prendre une force peu commune, voire universelle. Autrement dit je pense qu'une photo ne pourra jamais rien *dire* mais seulement *montrer*. Or les photos de zamal utilisent un truchement assez facile qui est celui du « signe photographié ». En photographiants des signes (slogans écrits, photos d'affiches électorales), zamal réalise des images très connotées. Mais ça n'a qu'un temps : celui d'une actualité immédiate, épidermique, qui retombera comme un soufflé dans peu de temps. C'est en ce sens que cette surabondance de signes photographiés, pour forcer l'image à « dire », peut finir par s'apparenter à une propagande aussi poussive que maladroite.

Je te mets un lien vers une photo qui n'est que dénotation. Et pourtant quelle force ! Cette photo a plus de 60 ans. Certes certains éléments connotent une situation historique. Mais la force de cette image est d'être demeurée au-delà de cette connotation. Elle a atteint à mon sens une dimension universelle sur ce que peut  être la misère du monde, la détresse des mères.

http://e-south.blog.lemonde.fr/files/2007/07/dorothea-lange.1183401600.jpg

Cette photo est de Dorothea Lange. Une photographe américaine qui a vécu un « engagement politique ». Il s'agit d'une photo de paysans ruinés et errants pendant la Grande Dépression américaine qui a suivi le krach de 1929.


----------



## Nobody (11 Novembre 2007)

Ah oui. Voilà effectivement un point de vue non seulement éclairant (pour mettre des mots sur l'impression diffuse que nous ressentions face aux photos de Zamal) mais également extrêmement instructif pour nous faire progresser tous en photographie.

Merci à la personne qui a offert ce point de vue et à Doc pour nous l'avoir partagé.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Outre leur qualit&#233; esth&#233;tique &#224; mon sens souvent assez m&#233;diocre, le probl&#232;me [des photos de zamal] r&#233;side dans le fait qu'elles fonctionnent sur un principe &#171; faible &#187; : celui de la _connotation_. Alors qu'une photo ne peut proc&#233;der que de la _d&#233;notation_. Et c'est en se contentant de d&#233;noter qu'une photo peut prendre une force peu commune, voire universelle. Autrement dit je pense qu'une photo ne pourra jamais rien *dire* mais seulement *montrer*. Or les photos de zamal utilisent un truchement assez facile qui est celui du &#171; signe photographi&#233; &#187;. En photographiants des signes (slogans &#233;crits, photos d'affiches &#233;lectorales&#8230, zamal r&#233;alise des images tr&#232;s connot&#233;es. Mais &#231;a n'a qu'un temps : celui d'une actualit&#233; imm&#233;diate, &#233;pidermique, qui retombera comme un souffl&#233; dans peu de temps. C'est en ce sens que cette surabondance de signes photographi&#233;s, pour forcer l'image &#224; &#171; dire &#187;, peut finir par s'apparenter &#224; une propagande aussi poussive que maladroite.


Je suis d'accord avec cette explication, mais elle appelle de ma part certaines r&#233;serves.

La photographie d'actualit&#233; existe. Elle est sans doute &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;re et ne peut pas pr&#233;tendre (le plus souvent) &#224; la m&#234;me universalit&#233; que les photographies dont tu parles, mais aussi n'est-ce pas ce que l'on attend d'elle. C'est toute la diff&#233;rence entre l'imm&#233;diatet&#233; et la permanence, l'information et l'art. Autrement dit, que le principe soit faible, je ne le discute pas. Je dis seulement que m&#234;me &#171; oubliable &#187;, m&#234;me partisane, la photographie d'actualit&#233; est suffisamment pr&#233;sente dans nos soci&#233;t&#233;s pour justifier qu'on s'y int&#233;resse, ne serait-ce peut-&#234;tre que pour en d&#233;noncer les carences et les d&#233;fauts. Par ailleurs, rien n'emp&#234;che qu'une photographie de ce genre soit _plastiquement_ r&#233;ussie. Dans ce cas, pourquoi la rejeter ?

Encore une fois, ce qui me pose probl&#232;me, c'est davantage que zamal soit le seul &#224; pr&#233;senter ici de telles images. Bien s&#251;r, ce n'est pas sa faute et rien n'emp&#234;che d'autres photographes de proposer une vision alternative de la r&#233;alit&#233;. Mais ce n'est pas le cas pour le moment, et ce d&#233;s&#233;quilibre qui fait la part belle &#224; la v&#233;rit&#233; d'un seul aux d&#233;pends de celle des autres est effectivement &#224; prendre en consid&#233;ration.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Merci &#224; cet anonyme d'avoir mis des mots sur des choses que nous devions penser sans pouvoir les exprimer 

La photo d'actualit&#233; peut-&#234;tre absolument int&#233;ressante. J'ai dans mes signets le site de David Burnett. Il est photo-journalist. Je mets le terme en anglais, parce que la vraie traduction en fran&#231;ais ne m'appara&#238;t pas comme aussi &#233;vidente que &#231;a. Bref.

Voyez cette s&#233;rie sur la nouvelle-Orl&#233;ans. Ensuite parcourez son portfolio pour trouver ses photos de campagnes politiques. Voyez comme il connote la premi&#232;re s&#233;rie et comme il se met en retrait dans la deuxi&#232;me. C'est en tout cas ce que je ressens en voyant ses photos. Je trouve &#231;a honn&#234;te.

Et ce que je d&#233;nonce dans l'obstination de Zamal c'est la facilit&#233; dont parle ton interlocuteur, Xavier et ce manque d'objectivit&#233;, dont pourtant il semble vouloir s'affubler. Pas de commentaire = pas de parti-pris ? bien s&#251;r que non. Maintenant, je crois que tout le monde le sait. Et je pense qu'on sera tous d'accord pour dire qu'effectivement, ses photos n'avaient rien &#224; faire dans "vos plus belles photos" et qu'elles &#233;taient volontairement _border-line_&#8230;
Si toutes les photos d'actualit&#233; m&#233;ritent peut-&#234;tre un traitement &#224; part avec un fil particulier, ce n'est pas pour autant que les photos connot&#233;es doivent &#234;tre autoris&#233;es. Pour moi, c'est une profonde alt&#233;ration du forum qui se profile.

L&#224; dessus, 

Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Dieu me tripote, c'est ici qu'on s'&#233;tripe maintenant ?

Je n'ai pas vu toutes les photos de zamal - elles sont engag&#233;es ?

Ah bon.

Celle des tentes avec la photo de l'abb&#233; Pierre derri&#232;re, ok.

Mais l'&#233;tudiant qui peint une pancarte ?
Tu la sous-titre "de jeunes casseurs menacent physiquement les forces de l'ordre, justifiant par la m&#234;me amplement leur intervention" et le Figaro ou Minutes la publient illico.

Non ?

Perso, ses photos ne me "g&#234;naient" pas - pour beaucoup, je les rangeais dans la longue liste des "&#224; mon avis sans int&#233;r&#234;t" du sujet.
Le syst&#233;matisme ?
Et Joubichou qui, &#224; une &#233;poque, publiait une bestiole par jour ?
(Edit : il a &#233;t&#233; tanc&#233; aussi dit alem qq posts plus bas, ok, d&#233;sol&#233;, j'avais loup&#233; le tan&#231;age ou ne m'en souvenait plus)

Apr&#232;s, une photo toute seule, m&#234;me d&#233;bordant de message, &#224; mon avis, ne pr&#234;che jamais que des convertis et n'&#233;nerve jamais que les convertis d'en face (tandis que la masse des convertis &#224; rien en la mati&#232;re s'en cogne).
Affrontement st&#233;rile.
D&#233;j&#224; que le dialogue, m&#234;me long et r&#233;el (donc pas r&#233;duit au simple affrontement de monologues) n'am&#232;ne pas souvent autre chose que le plaisir de dialoguer, alors une image...

Je n'ai pas de photo pour illustrer mon propos, d&#233;sol&#233;.

Bon dimanche &#224; tous.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

bon, il y a plus simple, quand &#231;a gave, clique sur "ignorer l'utilisateur".

Boum simple, facile, on est pas oblig&#233; de payer une abonnement pour cette fonction... et &#233;vite l'hypertension inutile pour pas grand chose.





On reste zen, et on clique.


----------



## Nobody (11 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> bon, il y a plus simple, quand ça gave, clique sur "ignorer l'utilisateur".



Oui mais alors on risquerait de passer à côté d'un cliché qui serait intéressant. Ce serait cataloguer l'utilisateur ignoré comme incapable de s'améliorer. Ce n'est pas le but non plus (dans le cadre des fils de portfolio).


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Oui mais alors on risquerait de passer à côté d'un cliché qui serait intéressant. Ce serait cataloguer l'utilisateur ignoré comme incapable de s'améliorer. Ce n'est pas le but non plus (dans le cadre des fils de portfolio).




Oui je suis d'accord, mais apparement certains en sont dérangés au point d'en faire une montagne... c'est pour eux que je dis ça


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2007)

_Pour PonkHead : Joubichou a aussi &#233;t&#233; tanc&#233; pour son syst&#233;matisme&#8230;

choisir est l'une des choses les plus difficiles au monde, surtout sur internet. Je ne suis pas le meilleur exemple si l'on regarde mon site internet (ou mes autres espaces internet) mais ici sur MacG, j'essaye de le faire plus qu'aucun autre.

_apprenez &#224; &#234;tre exigeant avec vous-m&#234;mes !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je te mets un lien vers une photo qui n'est que dénotation. Et pourtant quelle force ! Cette photo a plus de 60 ans. Certes certains éléments connotent une situation historique. Mais la force de cette image est d'être demeurée au-delà de cette connotation. Elle a atteint à mon sens une dimension universelle sur ce que peut  être la misère du monde, la détresse des mères.
> 
> http://e-south.blog.lemonde.fr/files/2007/07/dorothea-lange.1183401600.jpg


Elle est nulle cette photo: on comprend rien y'a pas de slogan!


----------



## Luc G (11 Novembre 2007)

Le problème posé par les photos de Zamal est difficilement soluble dans le forums par des voies autres que celles qui sont habituelles : les décisions des modérateurs, aussi arbitraires que légitimes et aussi légitimes qu'arbitraires. À eux de voir s'il est nécessaire de sévir, de réprimander, d'avertir, de conseiller, etc. (pas facile le boulot de modo).

Le débat de ce fil est très intéressant (et le doc n'y est pas pour rien). Il permet au moins de mieux cibler les éléments qui posent problème à certains dans les posts de Zamal et plus généralement les éléments qui peuvent facilement poser problème dans les posts de quelqu'un. Le premier c'est le "systématisme" et je suppose que c'est ici la goutte d'eau qui a mis le feu aux poudres  ,le rappel aux admonestations faites à Joubichou sur ses bestioles (qu'est-ce que je devrais dire : moi, les bestioles, je les ai dans la maison avec mon gamin ) en est un bon exemple : trop de répétitions, ça plombe l'ambiance (c'est pour ça que j'évite parfois quelque temps de poster des photos de la Lozère, mais j'ai du mal ).

Pour en revenir aux photos de Zamal, à titre purement personnel, c'est effectivement le systématisme du sujet et de son traitement qui me gonflait un peu, mais, ceci dit, sans me perturber plus que ça. Disons que je trouvais ça un peu "gamin" mais comme je n'ai jamais résussi à être sûr que j'avais atteint l'âge adulte, j'aurais tendance à être assez coulant sur cet éventuel défaut.

Pour la qualité des photos, à partir du moment où la photo n'est pas floue, ne coupe pas les têtes, il est souvent difficile de trouver un consensus pour dire qu'une photo est ratée (c'est plus facile de trouver un consensus pour dire qu'une photo est réussie mais ça laisse plein de photos avec des avis divergents). C'est particulièrement vrai pour les photos d'actualité, de reportage parce qu'elles font référence à beaucoup de non-dit et de non-montré et que chacun n'a pas la même vision du non-dit et du non-montré.

C'est l'importance du non-montré qui, à mon avis, explique que les réactions soient plus marquées par rapport à ce type de photos que par rapport aux bestioles de joubichou par exemple (ou à mes photos de paysage ).

Voilà ce que j'en dis, sans avoir de suggestions à faire sur la suite.

(Je m'arrête parce que sur le thème, je broderais un peu trop : il ya chaque année ici Visa pour l'image qui amène à penser parfois un peu sur ce thème aussi et j'ai le souvenir de rencontres de cinéma sur la guerre d'Espagne montrant des documentaires des deux côtés avec les mêmes images mais des commentaires diamétralement opposés qui m'ont titillé depuis longtemps sur le rôle du non-montré dans les photos "documentaires")


----------



## Lalis (12 Novembre 2007)

J'ai lu les contributions de ce fil grâce au lien d'Alèm sur le fil des plus belles photos.

Je commence par me dénoncer, car je suis l'auteur d'un cdb d'encouragement à Zamal, mais si je me dénonce ainsi, c'est parce que, dans sa citation, il a tronqué mon commentaire, et du coup en a changé la portée (à mon sens). Je vous en livre donc l'intégralité :


> C'est beau, la jeunesse... Persévère, ça fait souffler un vent dérangeant sur ce forum. Pas désagréable (même si pour l'esthétique, on repassera  )



Les arguments que vous avez jusque là développés, je les trouve très pertinents et de haute tenue (pour la plupart) : que les photos de Zamal aient donné l'occasion de telle matière à réflexion, c'est à mon avis positif. On pourrait ajouter que cela suffit à justifier leur présence.
Maintenant, reste à espérer que cela serve, à Zamal comme à d'autres (au nombre desquels je me compte), à manifester davantage d'exigence dans le choix de ses images (de ses posts ?).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On peut donc dire que toutes les photos d'Alèm sont ratées?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Ah ?

Faut une autocritique publique ?
Se _dénoncer ?_

Bon, moi aussi je l'ai boulé vert une fois, je ne vous dirait pas pourquoi, je boule qui je veux.

Mais ok, ok, je me repends, si ça peut vous faire plaisir...


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut donc dire que toutes les photos d'Alèm sont ratées?



_oui. _


----------



## Lalis (12 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> 
> Faut une autocritique publique ?
> Se _dénoncer ?_



C'était en référence et clin d'oeil à ce post.

Et surtout pour rétablir ce qui avait été déformé. Je ne retire rien au commentaire ni au cdb, j'explique.
Ayant été citée sans la source et de manière fragmentaire, ça m'a semblé utile. Utile à mes yeux s'entend.


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Novembre 2007)

Pur&#233;e.
J'en crois pas mes yeux.
Vraiment.


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

ceci dit, on ne voit toujours pas de photos&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Novembre 2007)

Perso, j'en prends peu, et il ne me viendra plus jamais &#224; l'id&#233;e d'en poster ici, je crois. 
Est-ce que cela me d&#233;l&#233;gitime totalement &#224; intervenir ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On peut donc dire que toutes les photos d'Alèm sont ratées?



  

J'ai dit que sur les photos qui n'étaient pas floues, etc. le consensus pouvait être difficile, je n'ai rien dit sur celles qui étaient floues et en logique A => B n'entraîne pas que non A =>  non B 

Ceci dit, j'ai pensé à la même chose que toi : est-ce que d'autres approches que la photo d'actualité engagée peuvent amener le même type de réaction (pas spécialement pour alèm  mais plus généralement pour certaines photos qui visent, pour simplifier honteusement, à "l'artistique" avec la liberté de traitement que ça peut impliquer. Je ne me suis pas étendu sur le sujet parce que ce n'était pas vraiment le sujet, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas matière. (Moi, j'aime bien certaines photos floues, par ailleurs, mais pas toutes).

En fait, dans ce cas, les positions vont être encore plus tranchées, je suppose, que sur les photos "d'actualité", la différence étant que les notions de non-montré dont j'ai parlé ne sont, du moins il me semble, pas les mêmes : ceux qui n'aiment pas les photos "floues"  en général ne les aiment pas, point-barre ; elles ne les choqueront pas vraiment (ou alors un simple choc esthétique qui pour la plupart des gens n'a pas la même importance qu'un choc politique, idéologique, religieux, etc.) d'où le silence prudent sur ces photos 

Maintenant, si quelqu'un en balance systématiquement, je me demande si ça ne criera pas aussi ? (Si c'est alèm pas sûr : l'aura de modérateur protège sans doute en partie contre les réactions épidermiques  mais de toutes façons, alèm n'est pas systématique dans la manière ).

Ceci dit, ta remarque n'est pas anodine : elle montre que ce qui fait sortir le post du bois est un faisceau de causes dont l'une ou l'autre, prises individuellement, n'aurait pas forcément entraîné la même réaction.

En résumé, zamal a pâti d'être un cumulard  : sujet politique, systématisme, qualités esthétiques pas toujours très claires (bien que le doc ait bien montré qu'on n'avait tendance à se rappeler de sa part que celles qui rentraient plus ou moins dans le moule de "mauvaises photos").


----------



## yvos (12 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, on ne voit toujours pas de photos




tu crois que ça donne envie? Je sais, c'est pas le but.


Franchement 

D'ailleurs, vu tout ce qui a été dit, je me demande si on peut encore poster des photos ou que ce soit ici. Soit elles sont mauvaises, soit elles déplaisent, soit elles sont trop lourdes, soit, soit, soit...


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _je ferme tous les sujets ? ok, ça me va
> 
> laissez-moi deux heures_



_ah bin non, ya une fonction plus rapide.

ça vous va comme ça ? jolies galeries, non ?

allez plus personne ne se posera de questions.


bonne journée.
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Perso, j'en prends peu, et il ne me viendra plus jamais &#224; l'id&#233;e d'en poster ici, je crois.
> Est-ce que cela me d&#233;l&#233;gitime totalement &#224; intervenir ?


A mon sens, non  Interviens donc, je t'en prie


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'en crois pas mes yeux.



C'est normal sur un fil consacré aux photos  Ça impressionne 

Et sinon j'aimerais bien avoir l'avis du spécialiste en sciences sociales, il doit se pourlécher les babines


----------



## philire (12 Novembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> D'ailleurs, vu tout ce qui a été dit, je me demande si on peut encore poster des photos ou que ce soit ici.





l'écrieur a dit:


> Perso, j'en prends peu, et il ne me viendra plus jamais à l'idée d'en poster ici, je crois.


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est normal sur un fil consacr&#233; aux photos  &#199;a impressionne
> 
> Et sinon j'aimerais bien avoir l'avis du sp&#233;cialiste en sciences sociales, il doit se pourl&#233;cher les babines



Alors je vais te r&#233;pondre en deux temps, du plus g&#233;n&#233;ral au plus particulier.

Le plus g&#233;n&#233;ral, d'abord.
Partons d'une consid&#233;ration personnelle : la photo m'attire en tant que production, et m'est &#233;trang&#232;re en tant que cr&#233;ation. Mon absence totale de repr&#233;sentation du "relief &#224; plat", et la limitation radicale que me conf&#232;re une hyperm&#233;tropie extr&#234;me dans la capacit&#233; &#224; entrevoir le r&#233;el en deux dimensions m'emp&#234;che &#224; la fois de capter correctement la lumi&#232;re, et de comprendre ce qu'est le concept de la profondeur de champ.
Je ne photographie donc pas, mais je m'y int&#233;resse, et donc je vous lis.

Or, se d&#233;veloppe ici un travers que l'on peut retrouver dans d'autres espaces interactifs traitant de subjectivit&#233; artistique (la musique, la peinture, la sc&#232;ne) et que l'on peut appeler "l'enfer de la critique". Alors que le reste des forums techniques est plut&#244;t d&#233;volu &#224; un transfert de savoir-faire, vous &#234;tes ici le plus souvent dans le jugement du beau et du bien. Et si ce jugement du "l&#233;gitime" est parfois assorti de remarques incitatives &#224; corriger des &#233;l&#233;ments techniques, il est le plus souvent d&#233;nu&#233; de toute capacit&#233; &#224; transmettre, de toute p&#233;dagogie. Le tranchant et la radicalit&#233; sont de rigueur. 

Cela fait de ce lieu un espace parfaitement invivable, quasiment curial, puisque si sentent bien les juges, ceux qu'ils adoubent et ceux qui aspirent &#224; l'&#234;tre jusqu'au masochisme.

Pour les autres, point de salut.

J'en viens maintenant au cas d'esp&#232;ce. 
Qu'avons-nous l&#224; ? Un jeune gauchiste qui, selon ses dires, n'a pour seul moyen d'expression que ce que ses appareils fixent de son regard. Ses photos sont-elles bonnes ? Je n'en sais fichtre rien, et ce n'est pas mon d&#233;bat. Aucun de vous ne peut pr&#233;tendre d&#233;tenir une quelconque v&#233;rit&#233; l&#224;-dessus. Ce que je sais, c'est qu'elles m'ennuient souvent, pour d'autres raisons. Je ne supporte le gauchisme que lorsqu'il est pr&#233;texte &#224; po&#233;sie, et je n'en ressens que de temps en temps, ici. Pas assez pour que &#231;a m'enthousiasme.

Ce qui me g&#232;ne donc, c'est leur position d'&#233;quilibriste : &#224; mi-chemin entre le reportage (le dire) et l'esth&#233;tique (son contraire). Je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais donc une position plus lisible. Or, c'est une des gageures de la photographie d'information, un reportage photo n'a que peu souvent la possibilit&#233; de s'exprimer seul. Il est accompagn&#233; de textes. Ou au moins d'une l&#233;gende. Que la photo d&#233;note ou connote, elle doit d'abord faire comprendre. Or, ce n'est pas la position de l'auteur. Il est, m&#234;me s'il s'en d&#233;fend, dans une position qui est celle de l'art pour l'art, de la photo pour la photo, et du message pour le message.
Puisqu'un fil de photo-reportages s'ouvre, j'irai regarder avec curiosit&#233;. Mais sans oublier que dans photo-journalisme, il n'y a pas que "photo".

Maintenant, que ces photos puissent susciter un tel &#233;change est effectivement un objet d'analyse. Mais il faudrait englober cette analyse dans celle, plus large, de ces forums d'expression, et de ce que "s'exprimer" signifie ici. Si je le faisais, tu verrais que je ne m'en pourl&#232;cherais pas les babines, m&#234;me en prenant du recul, parce qu'ils furent aussi mon &#339;uvre et que je ne les reconnais pas. Mais ce n'est pas le lieu pour &#231;a.


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2007)

T'as bien fait de donner ton avis, enfin au mien, d'avis


----------



## kanako (12 Novembre 2007)

Très intéressant ce petit fil qui a poussé très vite ! 

Remerciements au gens qui ont contribué.

Lalis, je suis bien d'accord avec toi :


Lalis a dit:


> Les arguments que vous avez jusque là développés, je les trouve très pertinents et de haute tenue (pour la plupart) : que les photos de Zamal aient donné l'occasion de telle matière à réflexion, c'est à mon avis positif. On pourrait ajouter que cela suffit à justifier leur présence.
> Maintenant, reste à espérer que cela serve, à Zamal comme à d'autres (au nombre desquels je me compte), à manifester davantage d'exigence dans le choix de ses images (de ses posts ?).



 :love: 
 

c'est prometteur, et j'aime ça


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4473427 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'avons-nous l&#224; ? Un jeune gauchiste qui, selon ses dires, n'a pour seul moyen d'expression que ce que ses appareils fixent de son regard. Ses photos sont-elles bonnes ? Je n'en sais fichtre rien, et ce n'est pas mon d&#233;bat. Aucun de vous ne peut pr&#233;tendre d&#233;tenir une quelconque v&#233;rit&#233; l&#224;-dessus. Ce que je sais, c'est qu'elles m'ennuient souvent, pour d'autres raisons. Je ne supporte le gauchisme que lorsqu'il est pr&#233;texte &#224; po&#233;sie, et je n'en ressens que de temps en temps, ici. Pas assez pour que &#231;a m'enthousiasme.
> 
> Ce qui me g&#232;ne donc, c'est leur position d'&#233;quilibriste : &#224; mi-chemin entre le reportage (le dire) et l'esth&#233;tique (son contraire). Je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais donc une position plus lisible. Or, c'est une des gageures de la photographie d'information, un reportage photo n'a que peu souvent la possibilit&#233; de s'exprimer seul. Il est accompagn&#233; de textes. Ou au moins d'une l&#233;gende. Que la photo d&#233;note ou connote, elle doit d'abord faire comprendre. Or, ce n'est pas la position de l'auteur. Il est, m&#234;me s'il s'en d&#233;fend, dans une position qui est celle de l'art pour l'art, de la photo pour la photo, et du message pour le message.
> Puisqu'un fil de photo-reportages s'ouvre, j'irai regarder avec curiosit&#233;. Mais sans oublier que dans photo-journalisme, il n'y a pas que "photo".



Ce qui me g&#232;ne, c'est qu'il suffise de s'int&#233;resser de trop pr&#232;s aux mis&#233;reux et aux mouvements sociaux pour &#234;tre trait&#233; de gauchiste&#8230; En fait, non, c'est un amalgame tellement fr&#233;quent qu'il ne me g&#234;ne plus.

Par ailleurs, j'entends bien ce que tu dis de la photographie d'information et de son rapport au texte. Mais, si cette remarque me semble pertinente (j'adoube), je crois bon de souligner que, si ma m&#233;moire ne me trompe pas, les premi&#232;res photos de zamal &#233;taient accompagn&#233;es de quelques lignes destin&#233;es &#224; situer leur contexte. Comme ces indications n'avaient pas leur place dans le fil o&#249; les images &#233;taient post&#233;es (et qu'on eut t&#244;t fait d'en d&#233;noncer &#231;&#224;-et-l&#224; le caract&#232;re hautement subversif), zamal fut pri&#233; de s'abstenir de tout commentaire. Je trouve int&#233;ressant de constater que, si c'est bien le cas, on puisse &#224; pr&#233;sent lui en faire grief.


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2007)

Le problème de la légende n'est effectivement pas anodin et montre peut-être bien une autre coupure entre la photo "artistique" (qui se suffit à elle-même) et la photo d'une façon ou d'une autre documentaire qu'une légende enrichit très souvent (au risque parfois de voir les gens qui passent devant les photos lire les légendes au lieu de regarder les photos : je parle en connaissance de cause, quand je fais une tournée de visa pour l'image, je suis parfois obligé de me taper mentalement sur les doigts pour me focaliser sur la photo et pas sur la légende qui va avec, les fautes d'orthographe n'arrangent rien ).

C'est peut-être une des limites de la photo "documentaire" de difficilement se suffire à elle-même comme vous venez de le dire l'un et l'autre. Et c'est sûr que, personnellement je préfère que les photos de Zamal aient une légende (comme je préfèrerais que celles de joubichou sur les bestioles donnent aussi, quand c'est possible, je suis bien placé pour savoir que c'est souvent difficile, le nom de la bestiole en question et comme je regrette si je vois une photo de château, de pont, de place, etc. de ne pas savoir où c'est. Mais il est évident que le côté brut de la photo nue est préférée par certains : on n'est pas tous pareils, à mon âge, ça fait un certain temps que je m'en suis persuadé


----------



## GroDan (12 Novembre 2007)

Goya disait que le sommeil de la raison engendre des monstres. 

Et les propos que j'ai pu lire dans ce fil m'ont bien plus choqués que toutes les photos que j'ai pu voir dans le portfolio. Comme quoi, on ne devrait jamais parler de politique...surtout quand on est pas du même avis. Et pourtant, ce n'est pas d'être du même avis qui fait avancer les choses, c'est malheureusement le conflit, les différences d'opinions et les engueulades. Pourtant, je ne parle jamais de politique avec mes voisins, c'est un accord de principe qui nous permets de continuer à vivre en bonne intelligence (?), l'un, l'autre nous savons que nos positions sont sans espoir d'évolution aucune ! Mais quand j'entends certains propos, je ne peux pas rester silencieux : dire que Zamal, fait de la merde, c'est un raccourci quelque peu méprisant. Faire de la photo "engagé" aujourd'hui est un acte de bravoure. Dénonçer les inégalités de traitements, l'injustice subit est un risque que bien peu de personne prennent aujourd'hui...qui d'entre nous osera mettre au pied du mur un client ou son patron pour lui dire (à juste raison) qu'il , par exemple, lui en demande trop, sans pour autant passer pour un incompétent ? Non, peu, personne, combien d'entre nous préférera se faire humilier par sa hiérarchie, pour une faute à la con, et qui ne mouftera de peur de perdre taf, appart, femme(s) et enfant(s). 
Fermer sa gueule, c'est bien la maladie de ces 50 derniéres années ! Fermer sa gueule, c'est bien le départ de la gangréne qui ronge notre époque !

L'engagement photographique, c'est souvent celui d'une vie...c'est montrer ce que l'on doit voir ou faire voir ce que l'on ne veut pas montrer. En clair, c'est ou tu fais des belles cartes postales couleurs de jolies choses et tu séduis, ou tu fais des barytés noir et blanc de la misère cachés et tu emballes beaucoup moins ! Et je sais de quoi, je parle ! Je me suis laisser submerger , mais je ne me suis pas noyer !

Maintenant, dire que l'on ne devrait pas photographier ce qui est illégal, là, je pense qu'il est temps d'arréter de gober les préparations en labo de chimie...je pense au boulot du photographe Mickael Ackerman sur les toxs à NY, sous pretexte que la drogue c'est mal et illégal, on photographie pas ? Allons, sur TF1, la prostitution, le travail au noir, l'immigration clandestine, c'est interdit, pourtant Charles Villeneuve AIME en parler tous les mois, on filme...comble du malheur, ça s'appelle le droit de savoir ! Beuh !
Dire que l'on pisse sur les grévistes, c'est faire peu de cas de la mémoire collectif, ne serai-ce que lorsque l'on va à la pharmacie (encore!) et que l'on ne paye rien parce que l'on a (plus pour longtemps) un systéme de santé qui s'est bati sur de nombreux combats ouvriers comme patronales, à bien y regarder les positions de 2 cotés n'ont guére changer en 250 ans. Et remettre en cause le droit de grêve, pour moi, c'est faire à nouveau appel au régime de Vichy_voir la charte du travail de 1941_Mais ça, c'est devenu une habitude depuis quelques années...sans que ça choque grand monde d'ailleurs ! Comment l'Opinion peut-elle à ce point se fourrer le doigt dans l'oeil en vomissant sur les AVANTAGES des cheminots, pourquoi l'Opinion, vous, moi ne réclamons nous pas finalements les mêmes AVANTAGES qu'eux, pourquoi devrions nous tous nous laisser tirer vers le bas ? Pendant que nos dirigeants se bichonnent !
Tous ça pour 4 pôves photos de manifs...menés sans respect? Au contraire, je soupçonne la démarche de ce gamin autrement plus respectueuse que certains vieux briscard du 300mm 2.8 qui n'attendent que la queue du cortège pour montrer les trous du luc en train de faire leur travail de casseurs et de dépouilleurs...
Alors procés d'intention, information sans contre pouvoirs, photographie sans talents, exposition sans choix, le travail de Zamal est un travail résolument contemporain, de la photographie en direct, avec toutes ces maladresses, ces fausses notes et le trait forcé de sa "jeune" obstination politique, de son désir de justice !


----------



## GroDan (13 Novembre 2007)

Ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec le sujet. Je suis probablement trop bête pour comprendre.  Foguenne


----------



## vg93179 (13 Novembre 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Goya disait que le sommeil de la raison engendre des monstres.
> ...
> Alors proc&#233;s d'intention, information sans contre pouvoirs, photographie sans talents, exposition sans choix, le travail de Zamal est un travail r&#233;solument contemporain, de la photographie en direct, avec toutes ces maladresses, ces fausses notes et le trait forc&#233; de sa "jeune" obstination politique, de son d&#233;sir de justice !



Je rejoins Grodan. 
Je trouve certains bien motiv&#233;s &#224; critiquer la d&#233;marche de Zamal, alors que celui ci tente juste de donner un sens &#224; ses photos avec plus ou moins de r&#233;ussite, et plut&#244;t plus que moins pour un amateur. 
Ue d&#233;marche qui me semble plus valorisante que de vouloir &#224; tout prix faire du  " beau "
L'art ne peut se r&#233;sumer &#224; la recherche du beau. Les rares fois o&#249; il est tomber dans ce travers n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; les pages les plus glorieuses de son histoire.  
"Vos plus belles photos" aurait gagn&#233; &#224; se nommer "les photos que vous avez envie de partager" ou "les photos dont vous &#234;tes fiers", c'eut peut &#234;tre &#233;vit&#233; &#224; certains de croire qu'une macro d'une coccinelle avait plus sa place qu'une fac en gr&#232;ve.


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2007)

Comme quoi les casses kouilles c'est pas mal quand m&#234;me, gr&#226;ce &#224; eux on a des d&#233;bats int&#233;ressants et des &#233;changes intelligents, donc ZAMAL moi je dis banco


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Ue démarche qui me semble plus valorisante que de vouloir à tout prix faire du  " beau "
> L'art ne peut se résumer à la recherche du beau. Les rares fois où il est tomber dans ce travers n'ont pas été les pages les plus glorieuses de son histoire.



Je comprends bien ce que tu dis ou ce que dit Grodan mais, dans la forme, vous avez un peu tendance à reproduire (à l'envers) ce que vous reprochez à une partie des critiques adressées à zamal, pour schématiser : la photo c'est plutôt ça que ça (toujours pour schématiser : l'art plutôt que l'actualité ou l'actualité plutôt que l'art). Dans les deux cas, c'est limiter la photo à une partie de son champ.

À moins de créer un fil par individu, il y a forcément des divergences sur le champ couvert par le fil "vos plus belles photos". Estimer que ça ne devrait pas se limiter aux photos "artistiques" pour faire simple, non seulement je le comprends bien et je partage même cet avis mais enchaîner en expliquant quasiment que c'est au contraire les photos "artistiques" qui n'ont pas d'intérêt, c'est un peu reproduire le comportement que tu reproches à d'autres. Il me semble qu'il y a de la place pour les deux (surtout que, au moins pour l'instant, si un nombre significatif approuve la démarche de zamal, il y en a beaucoup moins qui postent dans le même domaine).

Personnellement, il y a parmi les photos qui me plaisent des photos artisitiques comme des photos "carte postale" comme des photos d'actualité (y compris des photos de zamla ). Et surtout, j'aime bien voir des photos qui ne sont pas forcément dans ma nature, pas forcément celles que je ferai moi (sans compter que je n'ai rien d'un photographe) : un peu de curiosité pour l'autre, ça fait rarement du tort.

Pour ce qui est du fil proprement dit, j'aimerais qu'il reste aussi libre et large que possible, parce que la vie est comme ça. Mais il y a aussi les contraintes pratiques avec lesquelles doivent jouer les modos et qui peuvent évoluer dans le temps.

Et n'oubliez pas de faire des photos 

PS. Le nouveau forum de "Chasseur d'images" est arrivé avec des fils photo plus lisibles qu'auparavant. Au-delà des photos sûrement intéressantes qu'on y verra, vu l'ambiance qui y règne parfois dans les parties techniques, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que ça fasse des étincelles de temps à autre, de quoi se rendre compte que, malgré les défauts des modos soupe-au-lait, des posteurs caractériels, des floodeurs compulsifs, les forums de MacGé ne sont peut-être pas les pires  Comme disait les montpellierains de Refgglyss : "mets de l'huile"


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Je rejoins Grodan.
> Je trouve certains bien motivés à critiquer la démarche de Zamal, alors que celui ci tente juste de donner un sens à ses photos avec plus ou moins de réussite, et plutôt plus que moins pour un amateur.
> Ue démarche qui me semble plus valorisante que de vouloir à tout prix faire du  " beau "
> L'art ne peut se résumer à la recherche du beau. Les rares fois où il est tomber dans ce travers n'ont pas été les pages les plus glorieuses de son histoire.
> * "Vos plus belles photos" aurait gagné à se nommer "les photos que vous avez envie de partager" ou "les photos dont vous êtes fiers", c'eut peut être évité à certains de croire qu'une macro d'une coccinelle avait plus sa place qu'une fac en grève.*



oui mais ça se nomme "vos plus belles photos" et *ça ne changera pas*. Et tu sais pourquoi ? parce que si le sujet était un des titres que tu as donné, nous serions ensevelis de photos nazes mais que le titre légitimerait et on voit bien que tu n'es ni  modérateur ni en attente de beauté de la part de l'espèce humaine.

et en passant, le sujet n'a pas été créé par les modérateurs mais par un posteur. J'ai créé un sujet pour les photos dites d'actualité.

Par contre, si tu trouves que les photos de reportage sont de l'art, ya un souci là-dessus. Ah on peut y faire du beau mais l'art au départ c'est une recherche avec soi-même pas un reportage d'actualité.

faudrait pour défendre zamal ne pas tomber dans des travers comme les tiens en palant d'art. zamal n'est pas un artiste, c'est peut-être un futur reporter d'images par contre et je te renvoie aux notions développées par Doc et son interlocuteur anonyme et celles de Rezba. Aussi bonnes soient-elles les photos de zamal sont pour l'instant des témoignages pas des créations (même celle des tentes). il leur manque une notion.

mais par contre, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que vous n'avez pas lu réellement tout le sujet : la démarche de zamal n'est pas critiquée. C'est leur publication brute qui l'est. Pour faire des reportages depuis quelques temps dans diverses occasions, je sais aussi que c'est lorsque qu'on est le moins impliqué qu'on travaille le mieux. Lorsque l'on veut montrer et pas démontrer*. Quand je dis ça je ne critique pas sa démarche, mais j'explique pourquoi ses photos peuvent paraitre faibles.


----------



## mado (13 Novembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4473427 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne photographie donc pas, mais je m'y int&#233;resse, et donc je vous lis.



Heureusement, s'il y'avait le son ET l'image.. 
D'ailleurs, ici, les "grands" (beaux ?) parleurs co&#239;ncident rarement avec les "fournisseurs" d'images.





l'&#233 a dit:


> Cela fait de ce lieu un espace parfaitement invivable, quasiment curial, puisque si sentent bien les juges, ceux qu'ils adoubent et ceux qui aspirent &#224; l'&#234;tre jusqu'au masochisme.



De ce lieu en g&#233;n&#233;ral je dirais m&#234;me. 
Ce qui ne donne m&#234;me plus envie de s'exprimer.


Vos &#233;changes, malgr&#233; un d&#233;but plein d'agressivit&#233;, d'intransigeance, d'intol&#233;rance, etc.. (l'&#233;motion dirait doc), sont d'autant plus m&#233;ritoires.


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2007)

_chouette on va vraiment fermer Portfolio&#8230;

car je ne vois pas pourquoi nous autres couillons nous obstinons&#8230; 

eh bin, eh bin, eh bin&#8230; dis Picouto, on ferme et on va chez nos camarades bi&#233;lochinois ? 
_


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui me gène, c'est qu'il suffise de s'intéresser de trop près aux miséreux et aux mouvements sociaux pour être traité de gauchiste En fait, non, c'est un amalgame tellement fréquent qu'il ne me gêne plus.



Non, ça ne suffit pas. Et Zamal ne s'intéresse pas qu'aux miséreux et aux mouvements sociaux. Je me souviens parfaitement de la série sur la campagne présidentielle. Je fais référence là à ce que ressens en lisant le manifeste du collectif auquel il appartient, et ça n'a ici aucun sens péjoratif. Le gauchisme est d'abord une façon de vivre la révolution en rêve. D'abord et avant tout. 




> Par ailleurs, j'entends bien ce que tu dis de la photographie d'information et de son rapport au texte. Mais, si cette remarque me semble pertinente (j'adoube), je crois bon de souligner que, si ma mémoire ne me trompe pas, les premières photos de zamal étaient accompagnées de quelques lignes destinées à situer leur contexte. Comme ces indications n'avaient pas leur place dans le fil où les images étaient postées (et qu'on eut tôt fait d'en dénoncer çà-et-là le caractère hautement subversif), zamal fut prié de s'abstenir de tout commentaire. Je trouve intéressant de constater que, si c'est bien le cas, on puisse à présent lui en faire grief.



Je ne me rappelle pas des premières, je suis juste allé voir sur le site du collectif, et les légendes sont relativement courtes. Et toujours très engagées dans le choix des mots. Ce qui, pour le coup, m'interroge en retour. Pourquoi des légendes aussi engagées, puisque la photo revendique déjà une orientation politique ? A enfoncer le clou, on est rapidement contre-productif, il me semble.


----------



## Picouto (13 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _chouette on va vraiment fermer Portfolio_
> _car je ne vois pas pourquoi nous autres couillons nous obstinons _
> 
> 
> _eh bin, eh bin, eh bin dis Picouto, on ferme et on va chez nos camarades biélochinois ? _



Tu sais moi, ça fait belle lurette que j'ai abandonné l'espoir de faire de la photographie et que je me contente de faire des photos.

Et en ce qui concerne cette chambre de débat, je dirai qu'elle est à la fois symptomatique de l'ambiance général de la maison (je rejoins mado) et catalyseur des tensions sous-jacentes de la famille (vous en faites pas j'ai conscience que ça ne veut rien dire... mais j'avais envie d'écrire ça)... mais on va dire que c'est la petite crise récurrente (avec un "a" ça marche aussi), passagère et habituelle.​ 
Par ailleurs, ce qui m'interpelle c'est la quasi absence des "photographes" du portfolio. Pourquoi à votre avis ?​ 
Je retourne à mes photos "carte-postale".​ 
Bonne continuation.​ 
​


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2007)

j'ai regardé cette nuit (4h du mat à regarder un reportage sur france5:mouais: ) donc un reportage sur la découverte, la libération et le traitement des camps de concentration. Et pour en venir à notre sujet d'ici, il y avait une partie intéressante, à savoir le retour des photographes américains et français envoyés pour immortaliser l'abjecte. Outre le fait que les photos ne présentaient pas effectivement toute l'horreur décrite (comparée aux films tournés en même temps), le plus intéressant était dans l'analyse du métier de photographe dans de telles circonstances:
- prendre en photo pour ne pas réfléchir
- tout prendre sans analyser, analyser plus tard
- utiliser l'appareil comme écran
Je n'ai pas d'autres opinions, cela n'a pas encore totalement fait son chemin (comme les photographes sur le coup) mais c'était également de la photo.


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _chouette on va vraiment fermer Portfolio
> 
> car je ne vois pas pourquoi nous autres couillons nous obstinons
> 
> ...



Je comprends pas. Y'a pas matière à réflexion, dans ce qui est dit, y'à juste matière à réaction ?
Pourquoi faudrait fermer ? Parce qu'il y a discussion ou parce qu'il y a nécessité de penser les tensions ?
Ta position, telle que tu l'exprimes (modérateur _et_ en attente de beauté de la part de l'espèce humaine) est déjà une source de tension. Qu'il y ait un arbitraire de la modération, je suis le premier à le concevoir. Mais un arbitraire du jugement de la beauté, c'est plus compliqué. 
Comme tu ne te positionnes pas seulement comme modo, mais aussi comme "juge du beau", tu dois donc t'appuyer sur d'autres avis, même si on remplace "beauté" par "qualité". Et c'est ce que tu fais généralement. Tu t'appuies sur des avis que tu estimes autorisés.
Et nous, qu'est-ce qu'on fait, là ? On élargit la palette des avis "autorisés". C'est salutaire. C'est de ne pas en discuter qui serait suicidaire. Parce qu'on ne discute pas de la modération (la modération c'est l'application de la charte), on discute du contenu de l'espace collaboratif.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _chouette on va vraiment fermer Portfolio_


Pas avant, je l'espère, que j'aie eu l'occasion d'apporter un autre point de vue.


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Novembre 2007)

Blablabla...Photos NB ou couleurs, art ou reportages, prendre des risques (ouais surtout en France...) ou faire des cartes postales...Certains ont tendance à cloisonner leurs pensées comme ils enferment la photographie selon leur vision de celle-ci.


Si ca peut aider à la réflexion, attention toutefois aux Ames sensibles.

[dm]11oVhlZVRxchim4AK[/dm]
[dm]b4mGoc5S2AwR2ediG[/dm]​


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2007)

ça rejoint ma conclusion de 4h00 du mat, le débat est éternel 
perso, je regarde tout, pour peu que l'on ne cherche pas à m'imposer une opinion, c'est la seule chose qui me gêne chez Zamal


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Par ailleurs, ce qui m'interpelle c'est la quasi absence des "photographes" du portfolio. Pourquoi à votre avis ?


 

Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne j'ai déjà donné le mien au debut de ce fil et que je n'ai pas grand chose a dire de plus si non le dire différement.
Je souscri a 99% a ce que dit GroDan. Le 1% restant c'est ça:


alèm a dit:


> Oui mais ça se nomme "vos plus belles photos"


Or à l'évidence zamal ne poste pas ses plus belles photos, il poste des photos pour transmettre un message coute que coute. Et ça a mon avis c'est faire preuve de mépris vis à vis des gens qui suivent ce fil. Le problème n'est pas "l'absence de talent", "de qualité", "de tri". De nombreuses photos d'autres posteurs (moi compris évidement) ne sont "pas terribles". Mais c'est photos pas terribles n'ont été postées que parce qu'elles ont plues à un moment ou a un autre à leur auteur et pas pour assener un quelconque discours en force. L'attitude de zamal laisse à penser qu'il n'en a rien a foutre de la photo ni des gens qui les regardent mais que sont unique but est de forcer le passage et c'est ça qui me gonfle. Cette attitude me rappelle celle d'un membre d'une secte qui avait envahi plusieurs forums traitant de la vidéo il y'a environ un an. Sous couvert de fil techniques sur la création vidéo, ce type postait des vidéos de son cru faisant la promotion du bouquin du gourou. Il s'en tappait visiblement royalement de la création video en dehors du fait que ça lui permettait de faire ses petits clips promotionnels. Ce qui comptait c'est que la vidéo soit vue et point barre.
Et bien je trouve que la démarche de zamal est la même: on s'en fout, on s'incruste et on assène le message à ces crétins qui font que des cartes postales. D'ailleurs si on fait une recherche dans google avec le vrai nom de zamal (il est sur son site web) on constate que lui aussi "en met partout" et c'est a mon avis assez symptômatique.
Bref, comme je l'ai déjà dit, alors que j'aurais plutôt tendance a avoir de la sympathie pour les positions de zamal, je suis souvent aggacé par sont forcing.

En revanche je ne consacrerais pas plus que cette phrase aux imbécilités de Pharmacos qui en plus est totalement hors sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Le discours politique est par d&#233;finition hors sujet. Moi qui ne suis pas du tout de vos avis, je suis g&#234;n&#233; par le fait qu'on les laisse &#234;tre &#233;tal&#233;s comme &#231;a, impun&#233;ment. Ne pas prendre en compte la g&#234;ne que &#231;a occasionne chez certains (je ne suis pas le seul, je ne peux pas croire &#231;a, encore une fois), c'est &#231;a qui est manquer de respect. Et forc&#233;ment, &#231;a peut engendrer de l'agressivit&#233;.


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2007)

tu sais , moi je poste bien des photos de mes gamins (enfin quand la photo me parait intéressante), et je suis sûr que ça en gave pas mal, sauf les mères de famille qui me boulent à coup sûr... autant que les photos de zamal


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Le discours politique est par d&#233;finition hors sujet. Moi qui ne suis pas du tout de vos avis, je suis g&#234;n&#233; par le fait qu'on les laisse &#234;tre &#233;tal&#233;s comme &#231;a, impun&#233;ment. Ne pas prendre en compte la g&#234;ne que &#231;a occasionne chez certains (je ne suis pas le seul, je ne peux pas croire &#231;a, encore une fois), c'est &#231;a qui est manquer de respect. Et forc&#233;ment, &#231;a peut engendrer de l'agressivit&#233;.


Sur ce point l&#224; je suis en d&#233;sacord total avec toi. 
Il n'y a pas tr&#232;s longtemps, je participais r&#233;guli&#232;rement &#224; un autre forum mac o&#249; un fil photo similaire existait. Sur ce fil, un photographe postait tr&#232;s r&#233;guli&#232;rement des photos des membres de l'UMP et du gourvement pr&#233;c&#233;dent et pourtant &#231;a ne me g&#233;nait pas alors m&#234;me qu'il ne cachait pas sa sympatie pour ses sujets. 
Mais il ne postait pas que ce type de photo, on avait pas l'impression qu'il cherchait a imposer son point de vue et ses photos &#233;tait de tr&#232;s bonne qualit&#233;. Bref tout l'inverse de ce qui me g&#232;ne chez zamal.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> tu sais , moi je poste bien des photos de mes gamins (enfin quand la photo me parait int&#233;ressante), et je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a en gave pas mal, sauf les m&#232;res de famille qui me boulent &#224; coup s&#251;r... autant que les photos de zamal



Ben &#231;a pourrait me gaver aussi. T'en mets deux, encore, &#231;a va. Ce qui m'a le plus gav&#233;, mais qui est hors-sujet &#8211; c'est juste pour info &#8211; c'est qu'il y a une limitation en poids ET taille et comme tous ceux qui s'en foutent, tu l'as all&#232;grement d&#233;pass&#233;e&#8230; en dehors de &#231;a, je ne retrouve pas le c&#244;t&#233; b&#234;tement syst&#233;matique qui est d&#233;cri&#233; dans l'action de Zamal. D'autre part, il y a une nuance particuli&#232;re : le sujet "enfant" n'est pas en soi contrevenant aux r&#232;gles du forum. Le sujet "politique", oui.
Pour rappel, je vous renvoie &#224; &#231;a.

Je r&#233;it&#232;re donc : ce que fait Zamal est g&#234;nant autant sur le fond que sur la forme. Le point de d&#233;part de notre cher disparu (siffle) dans le fil que j'ai mis en lien est que la mod&#233;ration ne veut pas &#234;tre emmerd&#233;e. Pour ma part, j'&#233;largirais amplement. Aussi mon avis personnel &#224; moi que j'ai, c'est qu'objectivement, l'ambiance g&#233;n&#233;rale sur ces forums a nettement p&#233;riclit&#233; depuis l'av&#232;nement du fil sur les pr&#233;sidentielles. Revenez un an en arri&#232;re pour vous en rendre compte.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sur ce point l&#224; je suis en d&#233;sacord total avec toi.
> Il n'y a pas tr&#232;s longtemps, je participais r&#233;guli&#232;rement &#224; un autre forum mac o&#249; un fil photo similaire existait. Sur ce fil, un photographe postait tr&#232;s r&#233;guli&#232;rement des photos des membres de l'UMP et du gourvement pr&#233;c&#233;dent et pourtant &#231;a ne me g&#233;nait pas alors m&#234;me qu'il ne cachait pas sa sympatie pour ses sujets.
> Mais il ne postait pas que ce type de photo, on avait pas l'impression qu'il cherchait a imposer son point de vue et ses photos &#233;tait de tr&#232;s bonne qualit&#233;. Bref tout l'inverse de ce qui me g&#232;ne chez zamal.


Avec finesse, parmi le reste d'une production photographique, j'imagine que je serais moins enclin &#224; m'&#233;nerver. Moi, par contre, je suis d'accord avec toi. Je me suis souvent oppos&#233; aux positions trop marqu&#233;es, intransigeantes et irr&#233;fl&#233;chies des _pro-droites_ dans les discussions du forum.
Moi, ce qui me saoule, c'est que justement, sous le pr&#233;texte des photos de Zamal, Grodan puisse exprimer des choses qui moi me r&#233;voltent. Me r&#233;voltent parce que justement, j'ai du respect pour ceux (tr&#232;s nombreux ici) qui n'ont pas le m&#234;me avis que moi, et que je ne veux pas tomber dans le panneau de la pol&#233;mique de politique de comptoir. Et surtout parce que le fait de r&#233;agir sur ce sujet n'est pas express&#233;ment autoris&#233;.


----------



## mado (13 Novembre 2007)

Mais en quoi exprimer ou montrer des choses dont tout le monde ne partage pas le point de vue - *dans la mesure expresse* o&#249; &#231;a reste fait avec respect, argumentation, qualit&#233;, sans pros&#233;lytisme, etc, etc, est du non respect ? C'est &#231;a l'esprit de la charte non ? Ou alors j'ai rien compris, ce qui reste du domaine du possible :/
Et pas besoin de parler de politique ou de photos _engag&#233;es_ pour que l'esprit de cette charte ne soit pas respect&#233;..

Si zamal continue &#224; lire ce fil, il aura certainement retenu les critiques, au sens large du terme, qui lui ont &#233;t&#233; adress&#233;, non ? Enfin, moi je pr&#233;f&#232;re parier sur l'intelligence, au sens large &#233;galement, des gens derri&#232;re leur machine, que l'inverse.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Je sais, je suis r&#233;put&#233; faire l'inverse 
Zamal sait depuis longtemps que ses images d&#233;rangent. L&#224;, il le saura mieux, c'est clair. Mais tout ce qu'on a pu lui dire avant n'a pas port&#233; ses fruits. Et chez lui, il n'y a rien de ce que tu &#233;voques comme pr&#233;cepte de base. D'autre part, toutes les discussions politiques tenues en ces lieux ont toujours &#224; un moment ou &#224; un autre d&#233;rap&#233; vers un de ces travers. Et pour ce qui concerne le pros&#233;lytisme, c'est une notion fluctuante qui varie en fonction du c&#244;t&#233; o&#249; on se place. C'est tr&#232;s subjectif. Je sais par exemple que j'ai tendance naturellement &#224; en voir dans beaucoup de posts respectueux sur la forme, argument&#233;s ou encore de qualit&#233;. La ma&#238;trise de la langue, la harangue, la manipulation, m&#234;me tr&#232;s fine peut d&#233;j&#224; &#234;tre du pros&#233;lytisme, non ? On n'en sort jamais. En tout cas, on n'en sort pas grandi.


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Enfin, moi je préfère parier sur l'intelligence, au sens large également, des gens derrière leur machine, que l'inverse.


----------



## MOMAX (13 Novembre 2007)

Si je peux me permettre, j'ajoute mon grain de sel. 
Je pense qu'il faudrait un peu redescendre sur terre. Et appeler un chat un chat.
Les photos de zamal si elles sont critiquables par leurs qualités, c'est surtout l'attitude qui est mis en cause. Ç' a été déjà dis, et je le redis.

Alors qu'on sorte toute une thèse hallucinante sur ce qu'est la photographie je veux bien mais il faut surtout dire aussi qu'on est pour la plupart tous des amateurs avec une vision plus ou moins affûtée sur nos sujets.
Et zamal entre à mon sens dans la catégorie amateurisme. Alors faudrait un peu arrêter de se monter le bourichon.

Alors certes il y en a, qui quand il voit des règles, il faut absolument qu'ils foncent dessus c'est tellement vitale !!! Mon Dieu !! On en parle pas assez !! holala.
Peut-être, je veux bien, mais en même temps il ne faut pas s'étonner des retombés et crier au scandale !! En plus sous le couvert de la libre pensée.
Il n'y a pas qu'une vérité. La politique est un sujet suffisamment grave et délicat pour se permettre d'être réservé et pour ne pas polluer un fil qui n'a rien à voir. Aimeriez-vous que je mettes des photos de Jean-Marie Lepen dans la catégorie mes plus belles photos ?. En même temps pour ma part je m'en fou complètement. D'ailleurs les photos je les ai survolées mais il y a des règles et heureusement, et des critiques aussi ça permet de mieux y répondre et avec tact.

La transgression est une réponse et notre liberté c'est de le faire avec intelligence, avec talent, (d'ailleurs je me trompe ou j'ai failli comprendre que le manque de talent allait devenir de l'art contemporain) elle ne peut être qu'encore plus touchante, efficace et poignante. Non pas comme des acharnés à la Zoé en fonçant dans le tas.
Alors je suis désolé là niet çà ne me touche pas et je dirais même plus ça ne rend pas service ni aux manifestants, ni au SDF.

Voilà je retourne à mes cartes postales à la con


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas avant, je l'espère, que j'aie eu l'occasion d'apporter un autre point de vue.


En fait non. Plus envie.


----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> En fait non. Plus envie.



*t'as raison, moi non plus. 

on ferme.
*


----------

